# Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014



## Mogio84 (27. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen fahre mit einem Freund von 21-23.3 zum hochseeangeln. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiss wie die Fänge momentan sind. Und welches tackle empfehlenswert ist. Was für pilker? Dunkle Farben? Wieviel beifänger? Und welcher kutter ist empfehlenswert? Viele Fragen und freue mich jetzt schon auf Antworten  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Generell haben sie die Fänge in der Ostsee wieder deutlich verbessert. Bei drei Ausfahrten werdet ihr schon eure Fische fangen. 
Zur Ausrüstung: Eine schwere Spinn- oder eine leichte Pilkrute von 2,70m bis 3,60m länge und einem Wurfgewicht von etwa 50-150g (Ruten fallen unterschiedlich aus). Dazu eine robuste Stationärrolle der 4-5000er Größe mit einer etwa 9 Kilo tragenden Geflochtenen. Die Vorfächer würde ich aus kräftiger Mono/Amnesia binden. Ein Beifänger würde ich zunächst schon fischen. Ich würde aber Vorfächer ohne und mit zwei Beifängern vorbereiten (der Pilker wird dann ohne Drilling gefischt). Da muss man ausprobieren, was besser läuft. Ich mag Blitz Pilker in rot/schwarz und orange/gelb/silber ind Gewichten von 50-150g. Bei den Kuttern scheiden sich die Geister. Ich persönlich fahre z.B. lieber von Fehmarn aus.


----------



## catchandfun (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Leiht euch lieber ein Boot, Kutter kannste voll vergessen. Da fahrt Ihr nur spazieren, und könnt vielleicht eine Stunde Köder baden. Also von Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter, ich nie wieder. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Aber Traumfänge kannste schon mal vergessen. #h


----------



## kalle-wirsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



catchandfun schrieb:


> Leiht euch lieber ein Boot, Kutter kannste voll vergessen. Da fahrt Ihr nur spazieren, und könnt vielleicht eine Stunde Köder baden. Also von Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter, ich nie wieder. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Aber Traumfänge kannste schon mal vergessen. #h



5 Sätze - und in jedem ausser dem 4.ten schreibst du nur Mist !

Die Fänge sind momentan voll o.k., grad mit nem Kapitän gesprochen. Jeder hat seinen Fisch an Bord. Das kann aber nächste Woche wieder ganz anders sein.
Die Jungs bemühen sich den Fisch zu finden und er ist momentan auch wieder in größeren Gruppen da und nicht so versprengt, wie wie noch vor Wochen.
Kuttertipp werd ich hier nicht abgeben, obwohl ich einen und auch nur "den Einen" hätte, aber das wird dir hier im Forum immer gern von allen Seiten wieder um die Ohren gehauen.
Wie lange die Anreise bis Tonne 4 oder 5 dauert ist auch bekannt, und dazwischen liegen ca. 3Std Angelzeit - so isses und da beisst die Maus kein Faden ab.

Immer dieses miesgemache geht mir hier echt auf´n Keks.


----------



## BennyO (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Kann dir da leider nicht zustimmen.
Auch von Heiligenhafen aus sind gute Fänge möglich. Wie oben schon geschrieben, haben sich die Fänge in der letzten zeit deutlich verbessert!
Weniger gute Tage hat man immer mal dazwischen.
Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, werdet ihr definitiv eure Fische fangen!

Zum Tackle wurde ja schon einiges gesagt, das würde ich auch so unterschreiben. Pilker solo mit einem Oktopuss oder Gummifische sind bei mir erste Wahl! 
Pack dir ruhig mal Pilker von 70-150 Gramm ein. Bei viel Wind und Drift sind schwere Pilker ein muss!

Zum Kutter:
Jeder hat seinen Stammkutter! Der eine fährt mit der Ms Einigkeit, der andere mit der Hai 4.
Wenn du mal im Internet schaust, wirst du sehen, dass es einige Kutter in Heiligenhafen gibt.
Ich persönlich kann dir die Ms Tanja empfehlen!
Fangen wirst du auf allen Schiffen!

Wenn du noch fragen hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PN schicken!


----------



## catchandfun (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri von mir.#6 Kannst ja mal hier berichten, wie es war. :vik:


----------



## micha_2 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

aus aktuellem anlass. habe immer zwei 200g pilker bei, aber der hat nich gereicht. wir haben in der abdrift noch nen 100g pilker mit ran getüdert. und ja in der ostsee und ja von deutschland aus. ist nich die regel aber wenn du nichts bei hast kannste einpacken


----------



## Mogio84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke schonmal für die ganze antworten, freut mich sehr das ihr euch die Mühe macht  
Wie Fang ich denn am besten bei Dorsch an? Mit beifänger oder nur pilker? Gummifisch einpacken und wenn ja welche Farben sind die gängigsten und welche Größe? Ich weiss viele Fragen aber ich bin über jeden Tip dankbar  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin,

fang mal mit Pilker und einem Beifänger (Twister, Makk oder Fliege) an, wirst dann selber merken, ob das so läuft, du nur Bisse auf den Beifänger kriegst (in dem Fall kannst du auf zwei Beifänger umstellen und den Pilker ohne Haken fischen). Zwischendrin immer mal mit Gummifisch probieren, dafür benutz ich aber extra ne Spinnrute, dann kann ich eben schnell mal tauschen und muss nichts umtüddeln.
Gummifische pack mal ein, Gewichte habe ich von 30-100gr, Pilker bis 200gr. mein Dunkelster Pilker ist tiefschwarz, der Hellste orange-gelb, einen hab ich auch im Heringsdekor. Fangen tun die alle, mal der eine, mal der andere.
Achja Gummifische habe ich nur 10cm oder kleiner #6

Gruß


----------



## Mogio84 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Was könnt ihr mir denn zu den Quantum Submarine sagen? Guter fängiger Köder oder rausgeworfen Geld? 







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

;+ Noch nie gesehen ! Ausprobieren :m


----------



## micha_2 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

kauf nich son gedöns


----------



## Stulle (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich denke bei dem ,,ding,, die krake fängiger ist als der eigentliche pilker


----------



## yukonjack (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Mogio84 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen fahre mit einem Freund von 21-23.3 zum hochseeangeln. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiss wie die Fänge momentan sind. Und welches tackle empfehlenswert ist. Was für pilker? Dunkle Farben? Wieviel beifänger? Und welcher kutter ist empfehlenswert? Viele Fragen und freue mich jetzt schon auf Antworten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Vergiss Heiligenhafen und alle Kutter die dort sogn. Hochseeangeltouren anbieten. Fast 40 Jahre Angeln von dem Nest (auch Fehmarn) aus haben mich geprägt. Da kannst du besser ne Hafenrundfahrt in Hamburg buchen. Hochseeangeln von Heiligenhafen war einmal,  da geht es nur noch darum den blöden Anglern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Mogio84 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Nun gut, ich meine das der Fisch bestand nicht der selbe ist wie vor 40 Jahren ist wohl klar. Heute spät nachmittag hat die MS Hai IV bei Facebook von einer ausfahrt berichtet, wo 89 Dorsche und 25 Butts verhaftet worden sind. Schlechte Tage gibt's halt mal. Das die auch mal spazieren fahren, gut will ich denen nicht unterstellen aber so lange ich an dem Wochenende auch nur einen Fisch fange hat sich das schon gelohnt, da ich einfach gerne am Wasser bin. Ich rechne lieber damit das ich Schneider bin anstatt mich später zu ärgern  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ragbar (2. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Mogio84 schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir denn zu den Quantum Submarine sagen? Guter fängiger Köder oder rausgeworfen Geld?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Inchiku-Jig und manchmal auf Wolfsbarsch zB unheimlich fängig. Müßte auch auf Dorsch funzen


----------



## BennyO (3. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Vergiss Heiligenhafen und alle Kutter die dort sogn. Hochseeangeltouren anbieten. Fast 40 Jahre Angeln von dem Nest (auch Fehmarn) aus haben mich geprägt. Da kannst du besser ne Hafenrundfahrt in Hamburg buchen. Hochseeangeln von Heiligenhafen war einmal,  da geht es nur noch darum den blöden Anglern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.




Das ist auch mal wieder ein klasse Beitrag.
Schlechte Tage gibt es immer, egal ob du von Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn, Laboe oder auch von Rügen aus los fährst. 
Gute Tage hast du auch immer. Natürlich wirst du nicht mehr so viele Fische fangen wie noch vor einigen Jahren aber trotzdem wird jeder der sich Mühe gibt, seine Fische fangen.
2013 war für mich persönlich mal wieder eines der besten Angeljahre in Sachen Kutter von Heiligenhafen. An vielen Tage hatte ich über 10 Stück und 2 mal sogar über 20. Also Fisch ist da, man muss sie nur fangen.

Die Kapitäne geben sich auch alle die größte Mühe. Denn nur wenn die Gäste zufrieden sind, kommen sie auch wieder und davon leben sie halt.

Ich finde es immer schade, wenn man vorschnell über die Kutter urteilt. Auch bin ich ein Fan davon, schlechte Erfahrungen nicht im Netz zu posten (hier ist man ja schön anonym) sondern mal direkt mit den Kapitänen vor Ort zu klären.
Denn nur wenn die Eigner wissen, was euch stört, können sie es ändern.

Ich kann euch Heiligenhafen empfehlen und ich hoffe, ihr habt tolle Tage.
Ich persönlich fahre immer mit der Ms Tanja und kann dir dazu nur gutes berichten. Wie gesagt, nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei eurem Trip. Berichte doch mal. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mir gerne auch eine PN schicken.


----------



## Stulle (3. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich binn mit 14 das erste mal auf den kuttern da oben unterwegs gewesen, sicher die Bestände sind nich mehr so groß wie sie mal wahren aber das der deckshelfer rumgeht und die fische zählt und dan wird die nächste sandbank angefahren um da erst mal ein zwei stunden dorsche von 20-38 zu fangen wenn denn überhaupt, so etwas gab es früher nicht!


----------



## Mogio84 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich war bisher einmal mit der MS Hai IV draußen und hab nur einen maßigen und einen untermaßigen verhaften können, mein Kollege ebenso aber das hat der gute Laune keinen Abbruch getan. Hab auf der FB Seite von der Hai gesehen wie das Wochenende gelaufen ist. Also um die 185 dorsche find ich schon ein guter Kurs. Ich bin gespannt und freu mich schon auf das Wochenende dort oben. Ist es sinnvoll am vorfach mit 2 beifängern,mit Einen twister auf den anderen einen wattwurm drauf zu ziehen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## degl (6. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Konnten uns am Dienstag auf der MS.Tanja auch nicht beschweren.....#6

gruß degl


----------



## BennyO (7. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Mogio84 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher einmal mit der MS Hai IV draußen und hab nur einen maßigen und einen untermaßigen verhaften können, mein Kollege ebenso aber das hat der gute Laune keinen Abbruch getan. Hab auf der FB Seite von der Hai gesehen wie das Wochenende gelaufen ist. Also um die 185 dorsche find ich schon ein guter Kurs. Ich bin gespannt und freu mich schon auf das Wochenende dort oben. Ist es sinnvoll am vorfach mit 2 beifängern,mit Einen twister auf den anderen einen wattwurm drauf zu ziehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk




2 Beifänger sind meiner Meinung nach immer zu viel. Du musst dir vorstellen, dass jeder Beifänger zusätzlichen Wiederstand im Wasser darstellt und der Lauf deines Pilker so total beeinträchtigt wird.
Ich kann dir empfehlen, entweder solo Pilker mit einem Oktopuss als Angstdrilling zu fischen oder Pilker mit einem Beifänger. Gummifische laufen im Moment auch top. 

Wenn du wirklich mit 2 Beifängern angeln möchtest, dann mach den Drilling am Pilker ab und Jigge. Das funktionier in der Abdrifte super. Dort brauchst du nur Grundkontakt halten. Durch die Drift spielen die Beifänger schon genug. Hin und wieder mal die Rute anheben und dann wird das schon klappen.


----------



## Carsten83 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Servus,

ich war jetzt schon vier mal mit drei verschiedenen Schiffen von Heiligenhafen aus draußen und bin nur einmal ohne Fisch nach Hause gegangen. Da hat aber das ganze Boot kaum was am Haken gehabt. Passiert halt mal. Mir gehts wie einigen anderen auch um den Tag an der frischen Luft.

Ist zufällig jemand in der ersten Aprilwoche (31.3.-04.04.) oben? Ich bin in der Zeit mal wieder da.


----------



## Mogio84 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo zusammen, 
danke für die Tips  
War jetzt vor kurzen noch jemand auf einer kutter Tour und hat ein paar Erfahrungen zu berichten von den angebotenen Fahrten? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten83 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich bin in 2,5 Wochen oben und werde auf jeden Fall raus fahren und dann auch berichten! Ich hoffe es lohnt sich ;-)

Ansonsten hat zumindest die Hai IV ne Facebook-Seite und berichtet da auch von den Tagestouren. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (14. März 2014)

Moinsen!
War heute bei schönstem Wetter draußen. Waren jetzt keine Monster dabei, aber die Bißfrequenz war top. 
Hat echt Laune gemacht. 
Jetzt noch das Angelgerät abspülen, dann gibt es frischen Dorsch. 
Petri


----------



## Mogio84 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Und mit welchen kutter wenn man fragen darf? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mogio84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Lässt sich denn der Hering denn schon in heiligenhafen blicken? 

Gesendet von meinem A1-810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BennyO (20. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ja, im Hafen werden schon fleißig Heringe gefangen.


----------



## Mogio84 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Und in welchen Bereichen wenn man fragen darf? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (20. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Mogio84 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher einmal mit der MS Hai IV draußen und hab nur einen maßigen und einen untermaßigen verhaften können, mein Kollege ebenso aber das hat der gute Laune keinen Abbruch getan. Hab auf der FB Seite von der Hai gesehen wie das Wochenende gelaufen ist. Also um die 185 dorsche find ich schon ein guter Kurs. Ich bin gespannt und freu mich schon auf das Wochenende dort oben. Ist es sinnvoll am vorfach mit 2 beifängern,mit Einen twister auf den anderen einen wattwurm drauf zu ziehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Mit Wattwurm Pilken ist eigentlich Käse, da er nicht lange am Haken hält.

Besser ist Du kaufts Dir für die Abdrift ein Vorfach und schleppst die Würmer hinterher. Ein sehr fängiges und wegen dem Getüdel nicht zu langes Vorfach ist das Dega Surf Nr. 1. Das bekommst Du in Heiligenhafen eigentlich in jedem Angelladen.


----------



## BennyO (20. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Gefangen werden sie im Moment im Komunalhafen, hinten am Silo.
Einfach beim Hafenmeister eine Tageskarte kaufen und dann kann es los gehen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mogio84 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Laut Homepage hat der Hafenmeister freitags von 8-12 geöffnet. Kann man sich die tageskarte noch anders wo besorgen? Wäre schade am we jetzt nicht auf hering angeln zu können. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mogio84 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So ich kann vom ersten Tag berichten. Waren mit der MS Einigkeit unterwegs und sind 2 Std ausgefahren zu den Fang Gründen. Es wurden viele dorsche gefangen und der größte war ca 80-85cm.Die meisten wurden auf Solo pilker gefangen. 125g waren fast Pflicht da es schwer war auf Tiefe zu kommen. Ich kann nur sagen die Einigkeit überzeugt und der Kapitän gibt sich grosse Mühe den Fisch zu finden. Heut geht's in die 2. Runde und ich werde Berichten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha_2 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

kumpel hat nur auf beifänger gefangen und hat kiste voll


----------



## Carptigers (23. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wir waren gestern auch los und man konnte schon sehen, dass viele Bisse bereits auf Beifänger kommen. 
Zeit zum Jiggen :q


----------



## Dennis76 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen Männers,
 ich fahre nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit Sonntag mal wieder auf die Ostsee und möchte zum ersten mal mit Gummis mein Glück versuchen, kann ich dort mit meinen Zandergummis Angeln ( 8-13 cm) was denkt ihr welche Hakengröße und welches gewicht sollte ich an Bord haben?? Ich denke ein Gummifisch verhält sich in der strömung anders als ein gleich langer Pilker??!

Pliker hab ich auch einige dabei,aber bei denen sind die Drillinge hin.Macht es sinn die gegen gute einzelhaken zu tauschen??? sind sehr "kleine"Wallerhaken von owner.  ( habe mich früher tierisch über die vielen Hänger geärgert)

Vielleicht hat jemannd von euch ja nen guten tip. DANKE!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin moin,

die 8-13cm klingen gut, Gewichte ab 30gr aufwärts bis ca. 100g reicht meistens.

Ich fische meine Pilker allesamt mit Einzelhaken, Größe 3/0. Hatte damit bisher nie Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis76 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin moin, war gestern mal wieder auf der Ostsee#6
gleich in der ersten drift hatte ich einen richtig guten Dorsch ( Ü 60 ist für mich schon ziemlich gut ) Leider ging es nicht ganz so gut weiter und am ende hatte ich 5 Dorsche zwischen 42 und 63 cm und einige kleine die noch ein wenig wachsen dürfen.

Fanggebiet war so stück nord-westl von Westermakelsdorf würde ich sagen#t Ich fand die drift schon recht heftig.    (Zumindest für mein Zandergerät) Die tiefe war wohl so um die 25 m.

Pilker mit 125 -150g mit einem Beifänger in Bräunlichen tönen liefen ganz gut. 

Zu meinen Zandergummis , ich habe versucht mit 75g zu fischen aber als mein Köder grundkontakt hatte hat Ct. Kirk schon wieder abgehupt|gr: und Außderdem zerfleddern die großen Jighaken die schlanken Zandergummis , ein anderer Kolege hatte deutlich dickere Gummis das funtzt besser.

Fazit: Ein super tag auf der Ostsee,obwohl es tierisch neblig war,nächstes mal nehme ich mir zusätzlich eine etwas schwerere rute mit.
Ach ja meine "Wallerhaken" habe ich zuhause gelasen und mir neue Drillinge gekauft

GRuß Dennis


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. März 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Zu meinen Zandergummis , ich habe versucht mit 75g zu fischen aber als mein Köder grundkontakt hatte hat Ct. Kirk schon wieder abgehupt|gr: und Außderdem zerfleddern die großen Jighaken die schlanken Zandergummis , ein anderer Kolege hatte deutlich dickere Gummis das funtzt besser.



Guck mal im Anhang, verwende doch einen seperaten Bleikopf, wnen die Gewichte zu groß werden, dann kannst du trotzdem kleinere Haken wählen.

Gruß


----------



## juergn1971 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



BennyO schrieb:


> Das ist auch mal wieder ein klasse Beitrag.
> Schlechte Tage gibt es immer, egal ob du von Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn, Laboe oder auch von Rügen aus los fährst.
> Gute Tage hast du auch immer. Natürlich wirst du nicht mehr so viele Fische fangen wie noch vor einigen Jahren aber trotzdem wird jeder der sich Mühe gibt, seine Fische fangen.
> 2013 war für mich persönlich mal wieder eines der besten Angeljahre in Sachen Kutter von Heiligenhafen. An vielen Tage hatte ich über 10 Stück und 2 mal sogar über 20. Also Fisch ist da, man muss sie nur fangen.
> ...



du hast recht, so wie vor 40 Jahren geht es nicht mehr auch mal leichte Ausrüstung ausprobieren und mal in der Woche fahren, da gibt der Kutterfahrer sich auch Mühe die echten Angler zufriedenzustellen#h Wir fahren am 17.9. wieder und sind schon seit 2 Jahrzehnten dabei, da hat sich einiges geändert Als Tipp: lieber ein nicht so volles Boot nehmen und gucken wer fängt und wie er es macht#6


----------



## Kurt Hose (30. September 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Jungs #h

 Ich wollte nächste Woche Samstag mal von Heiligenhafen aus eine Kuttertour mit meinem alten Herrn machen.
 Lohnt es sich jetzt um die Zeit zu fahren oder sieht es da eher mau aus?
 Wäre ärgerlich wenn man bei einem schönem Herbstwetter mit Regen und kalten Wind mit einer Nullnummer belohnt wird. #v

 Grüße Kurt


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn du nix fängst, dann muss es nicht immer am Fisch liegen 
 Eine Garantie bekommt an der Ostsee auf nem Kutter keiner.


----------



## Kurt Hose (30. September 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das stimmt  und zur Not gibts es ja im Hafen auch Fischbrötchen :m


----------



## elbetaler (30. September 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

..."wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne" .... zum Angeln geht,...

 egal, das Risiko abzuschneidern ist natürlich gegeben. Aber es kann auch ein toppi Tag für euch werden, alles ist drin.
 Fisch ist reichlich unterwegs! Packt euch verschiedene Paternoster ein, da klapperts garantiert über Herings- und Wittlingsschwärmen.
 Und Dorsche sind auch da. Nehmt nicht zu kleine Hauptköder, weil die U-38 - Truppe reichhaltig vertreten ist.

 Meine Meinung: Wenn der Wind paßt, dann ran an den Speck!


 Schöne Grüße und Petri.


----------



## Kurt Hose (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke für die Tips. Werden mal sehen was sich da so tut nächste Woche.
Wenn wir wieder da sind, werde ich berichten wie es so lief.:g


----------



## whitey911 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Geht anfang Januar auch noch was?  Wollte mit einem Kumpel von Fehmarn aus raus!

Gruß


----------



## chrdud (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Oh oh, jetzt gibt es gleich wieder steife Brise


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Brise hin oder her, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden......


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ende Oktober geht's endlich wieder auf nen Kutter in Heiligenhafen :vik: und dann noch einen Tag auf die Wiking ab Laboe.


----------



## Kurt Hose (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Freunde #h

 War am Wochenende mit dem alten Herrn unterwegs.
 Wir haben zwei Dorsche bekommen, einer 40 der andere 45 groß. Und wie es so ist, hat er als Neuling natürlich die zwei gefangen 
 Es war aber alles andere als einfach Grundkontakt zu bekommen und zu halten. Die Mitangler haben teilweise mit 200 Gramm gearbeitet und haben es nicht geschafft weil die Drift zu stark war auf 24 bis 29 Meter, bei den Bedingungen ist auch nicht viel gefangen worden.
 Als wir dann auf rund 14 Meter gefahren sind lief es etwas besser und man ist auch mit  120 Gramm gut hin gekommen.

 Dafür hat das Wetter gepasst! Strahlender Sonnenschein. Jacke und Pullover aus und in Shirt rumrennen.

 Also alles in allem ein spitzen Angeltag! Wäre cool wenn dieses Jahr noch mal so schön passen würde |rolleyes


----------



## Carsten83 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Schön, dass wenigstens das Wetter gut war  

Werde in drei Wochen noch mal ne Woche in Heiligenhafen sein. Hoffe, dass es da erträglich ist und wir nicht den ersten herbststurm haben...

Mit welchem Kutter warst du draußen?


----------



## Kurt Hose (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Sind mit der Monika unterwegs gewesen.

Habe aber die Vermutung das die anderen Kutter das selber Problem hatten, waren alle ziemlich dicht beisammen.

Werde das nächste mal sicher wieder mit Monika raus fahren. Nur ist das bestimmt nicht mehr dieses Jahr, leider


----------



## Carsten83 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mit der Monika war ich auch schon unterwegs. Fahre sonst gerne mit der Hai IV. 

Bin mal gespannt wie es in drei Wochen wird. Meine Pilker-Box endet aktuell bei 130g...


----------



## Kurt Hose (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Da war bei mir auch schluß, der größte war 125. Im normal Fall reicht das ja auch aus und ich wollte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aufrüsten, zumal ich ja auch bis jetzt nur in deutschen Gewässern unterwegs war/bin.


----------



## micha_2 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

auch in heiligenhafen brauchst mit unter 200g


----------



## Kurt Hose (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Na da muss ich für nächstes Jahr noch mal etwas aufrüsten, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Carsten83 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich glaube ich gehe eher am ersten Tag mal nachmittags zum Hafen und frag die Jungs einfach. Wenn die mir das bestätigen werde ich wohl mal wieder den Umsatz bei Baltic steigern...


----------



## Kurt Hose (3. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Freunde 

 Mal wieder jemand die letzten Tage unterwegs gewesen?
 Fahre eventuell mit meinem Cousin noch mal raus und wollte hier mal die Lage peilen.


----------



## JapanRot (3. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Die Dorsche stehen momentan sehr vereinzelt auf Tiefen zwischen 14-17m. Schwierige und fordernde Angelei. Gummi toppt im Moment Metall. So sieht die Situation zumindest im Moment in Heiligenhafen aus.


----------



## Carsten83 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich werde morgen und/oder Donners mal mein Glück versuchen. War heute Nachmittag am Hafen und die Ergebnisse waren durchwachsen


----------



## Carsten83 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So, war wie angekündigt aufm wasser. Die Fänge waren ganz gut denke ich. Keiner hat geschneidert, der Tagessieger ging zweistellig von Bord. Waren auch viele gute Küchenportionen ü50 dabei, einige wenige ü70. 

Gefangen wurde, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, viel mit blech aber auch mit Gummi. 

Waren wegen dem Wind (Vorhersage um bft 6) recht nah an Land und brauchten somit auch nur 60-80g Pilker.


----------



## Kurt Hose (5. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Da sind doch die Aussichten für das Wochenende nicht so schlecht. :g

Mit welchen Kutter warst du unterwegs? Fahren eigentlich noch alle?;+


----------



## Carsten83 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

War mit der Tanja draußen. Ansonsten fuhr nur noch die Einigkeit (bei der Monika bin ich mir nicht sicher). Am Wochenende solltest du aber mehr Auswahl haben


----------



## Kurt Hose (7. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So, nochmal eben ein paar schwerere Pilker geholt das man für alles gewappnet ist und dann kann es Samstag los gehen.
Bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich eventuell ne Spinnrute mit nehme, für leichtes pilken oder Gummis. ;+


----------



## Carsten83 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Und wie lief es für dich?


----------



## Kurt Hose (9. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin,

sorry das ich jetzt erst was schreibe.
Sind gestern morgen kurz nach sechs auf's Schiff, alles aufgebaut und erstmal einnen Kaffee getrunken. Es waren noch nicht viele Angler da, sind auch nicht wirklich viel mehr geworden. Waren schätzungsweise 25 Leute an bord.
Punkt halb acht ging es los, unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke durch richtung Neustädter Bucht. Zwei Stunden Fahrt aber gebracht es es nicht viel. Waren glaube nur acht Dorsche die den Weg auf das Boot gefunden haben.
Und natürlich, wie sollte es auch ander sein, war keiner davon unsere |uhoh:
Wetter war auch etwas Stürmich und es war guter Seegang, das hat aber unserer guten Laune nichts angetan.


----------



## strandlaeufer (9. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin,

 8 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter?|bigeyes


----------



## Carsten83 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Autsch, das ist echt mies. War aber die selbe Ecke in der wir am Dienstag noch recht erfolgreich waren. 

Mit welchem Kutter warst du draußen?


----------



## Kurt Hose (10. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Die anderen waren auch in der Gegend, nur etwas weiter draußen, wir waren sehr küstennah.
Der Kapitän sah auch nicht so begeistert aus.

Waren mit Monika unterwegs.


----------



## Tony1975 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und freue mich auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch. 

Ich bin am Wochenende in Heiligenhafen und möchte natürlich auch in den Dorschbeständen wildern. |supergri

Bin nun aus zeitgründen länger (ca. 2 Jahre) nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen. Auf meinen letzten Touren war ich immer sehr erfolgreich mit japanroten und/oder schwarzen Jigs. (2 Stück und Pilker 125g inkl. Drilling)

Nun ändert sich sowas ja auch mal ganz schnell und deshab die Frage an euch andere Angelfreunde. Müsste doch eigentlich noch up to date sein, oder? Ansonsten evtl. Naturköder oder Gummifische?

Bei mir haben sie in den meisten Fällen (die letzten 20 Jahre) auf die Jigs gebissen und im Herbst in der Regel auf "knallige" Farben. Pilker war die Ausnahme. Möchte natürlich so gut wie möglich eine Nullnummer vermeiden. |bigeyes

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Tony


----------



## JungausHamburg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen


 |krach: Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die meisten Angelkutter einen Namen....... ist es nicht möglich diesen in den Fangmeldungen zu nennen das währe für die die diesen Post verfolgen recht hilfreich....einige taten es ....#6


----------



## JungausHamburg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

so und darum mal nachgefragt

 was wurde denn nun so gefangen am WE0 8.11 auf der Tanja ,Jule ,Antares ,Hai und wie sie noch alle heißen:vik:


----------



## Kurt Hose (12. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

War Samstag mit Monika unterwegs.
 Waren etwa 20 Angler mit, war angenehmes Fischen. Wurden aber leider nicht, wenn es hoch kommt, nur 10 Dorsche gefangen.
 Wie es bei den andern aussah weiß ich leider nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es viel besser gewesen ist.


----------



## Barsh (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

Ist es erlaubt, 2 Beifänger plus Pilker mit Drilling zu fischen? Viele von euch wählen nur einen oder keinen Beifänger, wegen der besseren Köderkontrolle. In der Abdrift sollen 2 Beifänger plus Pilker ohne Drilling sinnvoll sein, da man die Montage hängerfrei hinterherschleifen lassen will oder?

Will in 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal mit meinem Vater aufn Kutter


----------



## Stulle (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Erlaubt ist fast alles


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Barsh schrieb:


> Hallo werte Gemeinde,
> 
> Ist es erlaubt, 2 Beifänger plus Pilker mit Drilling zu fischen? Viele von euch wählen nur einen oder keinen Beifänger, wegen der besseren Köderkontrolle. In der Abdrift sollen 2 Beifänger plus Pilker ohne Drilling sinnvoll sein, da man die Montage hängerfrei hinterherschleifen lassen will oder?
> 
> Will in 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal mit meinem Vater aufn Kutter



Vielleicht schaust du dir mal genau an, wer womit und wie geführt andere ihren Fisch fangen. Führung ist A und O. Oft spielt auch die Scheuchwirkung des Kutters eine Rolle, also weiter werfen.

 Viel Glück :vik:


----------



## offense80 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Probieren geht über studieren. Erlaubt ist es auf jeden Fall, nur fischt kaum noch einer mit dieser Tannenbaum Montage. Wie mein Vorredner auch schon erwähnt hat, solltest du die Scheuchwirkung des Kutters nicht außer Acht lassen. So einen "Tannenbaum" bringst du nicht unbedingt auf die Weite wie einen einzelnen Pilker oder Gummifisch. Und das gefühlvolle Angeln damit ist auch grenzwertig. Du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Leute auf dem Kutter mit Spinnruten und leichtem Geschirr angeln, und auch gut fangen. Die Jahre der "Besenstiele" sind vorbei


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



offense80 schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren. Erlaubt ist es auf jeden Fall, nur fischt kaum noch einer mit dieser Tannenbaum Montage. Wie mein Vorredner auch schon erwähnt hat, solltest du die Scheuchwirkung des Kutters nicht außer Acht lassen. So einen "Tannenbaum" bringst du nicht unbedingt auf die Weite wie einen einzelnen Pilker oder Gummifisch. Und das gefühlvolle Angeln damit ist auch grenzwertig. Du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Leute auf dem Kutter mit Spinnruten und leichtem Geschirr angeln, und auch gut fangen. Die Jahre der "Besenstiele" sind vorbei


 
jupp................ #6


----------



## Barsh (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Habe mir ne 2.70 Rute mit 100-200 Gramm WG geholt. Und hoffe, das ich mit dem Gerät ne Art Jiggen hinbekomme, so wie ich es mit meinem leichteren Geschirr auf Kammschupper praktiziere. Natürlich mit kräftigerem Starten des Gufis oder Pilkers...


----------



## offense80 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Die ist für mein Empfinden schon zu "schwer" für erfolgreiches gufieren....aber wie gesagt, probiere es aus. Falls du noch ne leichter Spinnrute zuhause hast.....mitnehmen, und einfach mal als Vergleich testen....z.B.  in der Andrift


----------



## yukonjack (13. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



offense80 schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren. Erlaubt ist es auf jeden Fall, nur fischt kaum noch einer mit dieser Tannenbaum Montage. Wie mein Vorredner auch schon erwähnt hat, solltest du die Scheuchwirkung des Kutters nicht außer Acht lassen. So einen "Tannenbaum" bringst du nicht unbedingt auf die Weite wie einen einzelnen Pilker oder Gummifisch. Und das gefühlvolle Angeln damit ist auch grenzwertig. Du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Leute auf dem Kutter mit Spinnruten und leichtem Geschirr angeln, und auch gut fangen. Die Jahre der "Besenstiele" sind vorbei



kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erklären warum das so ist? Sind die Dorsche schlauer geworden? Gut, weniger sind sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen!
Sie sind nicht unbedingt schlauer, aber weniger zahlreich. 
Früher hat man seinen 200-300g Pilker an 0,40-0,50er Mono mit etlichen Beifängern runter gelassen, und mit Doubletten hochgepumpt. 
Heute muß man mehr Fläche absuchen, und den Köder dann abwechslungsreich präsentieren. 
Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt. 
Darum sind die Plätze an Bug und Heck auch so begehrt.
Hier kann man in die Andrift werfen, und den Köder bis in die Abdrift um den Kutter herum führen. 
Pilker raufkurbeln und neu auswerfen + absinken lassen kostet jedes Mal Zeit. Und schon wird der nächste Spot angefahren, oder der Tag ist rum. 
Je dünner die Schnur, umso leichtere Köder kannst Du einsetzen, und umso verführerischer spielen sie unten. 
Mein Lieblingsköder ist ein einzelner Pilker mit Kopfdrilling und Oktopus. 
Abgesehen davon, finde ich den Trend zu leichtem Geschirr aber bedenklich. 
Wir sind mal bei Sturm raus, da waren wir froh, daß der Kutter überhaupt noch raus ist. 
Unter 250g kam man kaum runter. 
Außerdem kann man auch in der Ostsee mit Kapitalen rechnen. 
Und die müssen dann schnell hoch. 
Entweder bist Du sonst mit Deinem Traumdorsch in sämtlichen Schnüren der Mitangler drin, oder Du scheuerst Deine Schnur am Rumpf auf. Da gibt es keinen Drill wie im Süßwasser, der muß mit Gefühl, aber kompromisslos, hochgepumpt werden. 
Und das wird mit der Hechtspinnrute garantiert nichts. 
Also meine Ruten haben auch so bis 170 oder 180 Gramm.


----------



## Barsh (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke für die konstruktiven Tipps
Vielleicht ist die Rute relativ kräftig, da ich aber kein Anfänger  sondern nur Kutterneuling bin, kriege ich das bestimmt schon hin. 

Ein 8 cm Gufi müsste am 100g Bleikopf in etwa genauso schnell sinken wie ein 100g Pilker oder?!


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wahrscheinlich eher schneller. 
Beim Pilker ist das Gewicht nicht so kompakt, wie beim Jigkopf. Der soll taumeln und spielen.


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Da gebe ich dir recht pike, beim Dorsch angeln ist pumpen das A und O. Und mit so einem steifen Prügel ( ich meinte die Angel  ) ist das natürlich wesentlich einfacher. Aber ich meinte auch keine Spinnruten von 10-30 Gramm die auf dem Kutter zum Einsatz kommen :q
Ich persönlich mache es ja auch so, dass ich eine richtige Pilkrute und eine Spinnrute mitnehme, dann kann ich mich auf die Gegebenheiten ( Drift, Strömung, Beissverhalten ) besser anpassen. Es gibt bestimmt Tage, wo man NUR mit der schweren Variante auskommt, aber wie oft hast du einen Wechsel der Wasserverhältnisse....morgens schwere Geschütze, und zum Mittag schläft dir der Kutter unter dem A**** ein weil die Drift auf null gesunken ist.

Wie gesagt, es ist ja auch nur ein Tipp von mir, da es für den Te das erste mal auf einen Kutter geht, und ich hier nicht lesen möchte, wie sch**** die Ausfahrt war, sondern lieber einen tollen Bericht mit schönen Fangbildern sehen will. #6


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn man die Möglichkeit zum Wechseln hat, ist das natürlich TOP.


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Vielleicht hat Barsh ja noch eine etwas kräftigere Spinnrute 

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Petri für seinen Trip


----------



## Barsh (14. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

@offense80: Petri Dank!

Habe noch ne schwabblige, dicke Glasfaserrute - die ist normalerweiswe nicht im Dienst, da der Herr nur auf Karbon steht. Vielleicht packe ich die mit ein.
Fahre am 24.11. und melde mich anschließend natürlich


----------



## Matze 74 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin |wavey:,
und Barsh wie ist eure Ausfahrt gelaufen, konntet ihe ein paar Dorsche auf die Planken legen ????

Gruß Matze :vik:


----------



## offense80 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Stimmt......warte auch schon ganz gespannt :q


----------



## Kurt Hose (28. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Vielleicht sind sie immer noch auf der Ostsee unterwegs oder haben sich verfahren :q:q:q


----------



## Carassius venator (28. November 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Schade, dass wir nix von der Ausfahrt und natürlich Kutter-Rückfahrt mit "Beute" lesen.
Es ist doch immer wichtig, dass Fangergebnisse mitgeteilt werden, ob es sich lohnt, sich auf den Weg zu machen und seinen Kutter zu entern.

Bei den Ruten sollte man nicht sparen, aber ich habe auch nur zwei 3 m-Ruten zum Kutterangeln,

die PENN Charisma WG 30 - 120 g
die DAM Steelpower Seaspin 60 - 120 g

Die Ruten kann man heute schon ganz günstig bekommen.

.


----------



## drolle68 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Was geht den im Augenblick in Heiligenhafen???? Irgendeiner ne Info????? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Schau mal auf die Webcam in Heiligenhafen. Da fährt seit Tagen kein Kutter raus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Webcam in Heiligenhafen. Da fährt seit Tagen kein Kutter raus.


 

Moin, 
jau.....im Moment ist wohl nicht richtig was los. Was mich nur wundert, ist die Aussage in dem anderen Trööt ( *MS Blauort jetzt am Freitag 05.12* ) da redet der Kollege / Themenersteller von "zweistelligen Fängen" momentan????? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Woher kommen solche "Angaben"???#c (Oder wollte da jemand nur ein paar Mitangler an Bord locken, damit der Kapitän rausfährt???#c)

Seltsam, seltsam...........


----------



## marv3108 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Nee, so seltsam ist das nicht. Hatte vor 2 Wochen 24 Stück.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Nee, so seltsam ist das nicht. Hatte vor 2 Wochen 24 Stück.


 
jau..... vor 2 Wochen #6, ob das heute auch noch so gut läuft? 
(Man fragt sich nur, wenn es denn so gut läuft.....warum fahren dann die Kutter kaum raus? |kopfkrat)

Liegt wohl an der "Weihnachtszeit"


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Es liegt daran, dass keine Ferien sind und die Kutter unter 15-20 Leuten nicht fahren.


----------



## lattenputzer (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So isses, Saure Gurkenzeit für die Kapitäne, da die Warmduscher zur Zeit nicht fahren und etliche Leute in der Woche arbeiten müssen. und sich nicht spointan frei machen können.


----------



## Macker (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Am Sonntag bei ganz miesen Bedingungen auf der Blauort 277 Dorsche bei 44 Anglern. Wobei div 2 Stellig waren weil viele nicht geangelt haben wegen dem Wetter.
Dorsch ist Defenitiv da.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Matze 74 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin zusammen,
es ist zur Zeit echt nur möglich am WE aufn Kutter zu kommen |bigeyes, mein Kollege und ich haben schon etliche Kapitäne angerufen und die Antworten waren fast immer gleich. Im Moment nur am WE , wenn überhaupt,oder der Kutter liegt in der Werft !!!!
Auf der Antares fahren sie nur auf Platte raus,hat mir die Besitzerin gesagt. Da ist im Moment nix mit Dorsch !!! Komisch, das es so unterschiedlich ist. Siehe den Bericht von der Blauort......
Da weiß man echt nicht was man machen soll #d#d#d#d..
Mehr wollte ich gar nicht loswerden |wavey:|wavey:...

LG Matze :vik:


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ja, so sind Die in HH. Ich denke, ohne die momentanen Verhältnisse vor Ort zu kennen, einen Kutter sollte man pro Tag wirtschaftlich fahren können. Ist alles nur ne Sache der Absprache. Und dann immer schön Abwechseln. Aber so viel Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man von den "Hochseekapitänen" aus HH wohl nicht verlangen.
 Gute Nacht


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Schaut mal was auf der Bodil los ist.
Hier mal ein Bericht aus Facebook:

Jetzt wir kommen nach Hause nach einem wirklich super fantastische Angelausflug wir viele Fische gefangen gestern aber heute war es unmöglich, auf den Grund zu gehen, bevor es Fisch am Haken gab, diejenigen nicht hochgezogen so schnell haben Sie 2 oder mehr auf jedes Mal. Wir haben auch eine schöne rote Knurrehane auf 1 kg. 
Es soll sein, wie vor Jahren Menge Kabeljau und sie nicht weit von das Land, eine sehr große Freude, mit zu sein.
Es gibt Plätze bis 19-12 am Freitag 0700-1700 wenn gibt es einige, die mit sein willst.Übersetzt von Bing

Da hast du fürs Jahr genug Fisch in der Truhe und bist nicht den Launen der Skipper hier
ausgesetzt.

Da lohnt sich doch der weite Weg.

Grüße aus Berlin #h


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

hiermit kann mann sehen wann wer wo am angeln ist
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/_:fec8136d1529adfac773a23f45887fdd

 wer von euch war denn heute mit der  Ostpreussen .Tanja oder Monika auf der Sargasbank  zum Angeln.....und wie waren die ergebnisse:m


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

so und wer sich dann ein wenig in das marinetraffic reingefummelt hat kann ziemlich genau nachverfolgen wer wann wo am angeln war....


----------



## Matze 74 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hi Leute |wavey:,

nicht schlecht die Seite #6.
War von euch jemand auf`m  Kutter dieses WE, oder hat was gehört von Bekannten die draußen waren?
Mein Kumpel und ich werden am Sonntag mit der Christa aus Wismar in See stechen. Konntet ihr schon Erfahrungen sammeln auf dem Kutter ?? Immer her mit den Info`s :q:q:q...

LG Matze :vik:


----------



## Berliner123 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Christa ist ein klasse Kutter war dieses Jahr schon 8 mal drauf!!! Hatten immer sehr gute Fänge... Kannst dich ja mal bitte melden, wie die Fänge zurzeit sind... War das letzte Mal im Juni auf den Kutter...


----------



## Matze 74 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hi Berliner |wavey:,

das mache ich doch gerne. Wann sollte man denn, Deiner Meinung nach, spätestens an Bord sein um noch vernünftige Plätze zu bekommen ???


----------



## micha_2 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

abend vorher


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wollte am Freitag ( 19.12. ) von Heiligenhafen aus los zum angeln. Wer ist noch da ????


----------



## Matze 74 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



micha_2 schrieb:


> abend vorher



Moin #h,

würden wir gerne, aber das geht leider nicht#d#d.
Ich denke mal das wir hier zeitig los fahren werden damit wir noch vernünftige Plätze bekommen.
Hoffe nur daß uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Tour macht, bis jetzt 4 bft aus SW in Böen 5 .....

LG Matze


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wer auch immer morgen nach Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn will sollte sich lieber vor den Ofen setzen . War am Montag zum Kohl laden dort und da war der Wind schon heftig . Gestern Brücke über den Fehmarnsund für mich gesperrt und morgen soll es nicht anders werden . |uhoh:


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Kommt immer auf Richtung an. Wenn möglich unter der Brücke durch und schön unter Land bleiben. :vik:

 Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass bei so einem Wetter geangelt und gefangen wird. Nur fehlen momentan die Leute.

 Hoffentlich finden sich nächste Woche Freitag ein paar mutige :m


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wer ist denn nun am Freitag mit dabei?


----------



## drolle68 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Bin am 28.- 29.12 dabei. Freu.


----------



## drolle68 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Habe nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Gufi. Was gehen denn jetzt für Farben. ?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun am Freitag mit dabei?




An diesem Freitag. 19. 12. !!


----------



## Matze 74 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Moin zusammen,
mein Kumpel und ich haben uns für Sonntag auf der Hai IV angemeldet.
Wart ihr schon mal mit dem Kutter unterwegs, wenn ja dann schreibt doch bitte mal wie es euch gefallen hat?
Danke schon mal vorweg, wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest #6#6|wavey:|wavey:.....

LG Matze


----------



## Spreewaldlumpi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute |wavey:,
> 
> nicht schlecht die Seite #6.
> War von euch jemand auf`m  Kutter dieses WE, oder hat was gehört von Bekannten die draußen waren?
> ...




Nicht immer nur fragen, sondern auch mal Fangmeldungen und eigene Eindrücke berichten!!!
Über die Christa-Tour könnte man z.B. bei "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter /vom Boot gefangen?" berichten. 
Davon lebt das Forum!!!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen,
> mein Kumpel und ich haben uns für Sonntag auf der Hai IV angemeldet.
> Wart ihr schon mal mit dem Kutter unterwegs, wenn ja dann schreibt doch bitte mal wie es euch gefallen hat?
> Danke schon mal vorweg, wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest #6#6|wavey:|wavey:.....
> ...




Die Hai ist relativ klein. Bin da immer auf der Klaus-Peter. Mehr Platz und guter Service. Die Ostpreussen ist auch ganz gut. Samstag und Sonntag soll es ein wenig windig werden.
Vielleicht fahren nicht alle raus, wenn zu wenig Leute da sind.

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/marina_heiligenhafen

Die letzten Wochen lief es wohl nicht so dolle. Waren letzte Woche in Laboe. Da wurde fast nur auf Gummi gefangen.
Bei dem angesagten Wind geht's in die Hohwachter Bucht.
Drücke euch die Daumen.

Grüße und schöne Weihnachtstage #6


----------



## drolle68 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Werde wohl am Sonntag mit der Monika in See stechen. Top Kutter. Super sauber . Top Filetierplätze . Super Crew. Freu mich schon.


----------



## drolle68 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mit dem Wind  sieht es auch nicht so schlecht aus. Top. Freu  mich schon. #6#6#6


----------



## drolle68 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Irgendjemand nen Tip welche Gufifarben im Augenblick fängig sind ????


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Vielleicht suchst du dir noch einen der für dich auswirft :vik:
 Das musst du wohl testen #6

 Petri


----------



## ragbar (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand nen Tip welche Gufifarben im Augenblick fängig sind ????


 
 Na die Klassiker motoroil und Orange glitter können nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Versuche die Mőhrchen von meinem Lieblingskőder zubekommen ,mach damit den faulenzer ,also über die Rolle fischen . Ich hatte damit immer super Erfolge ! Vor zwei Wochen haben wir mit 5 Mann den Test überhaupt gemacht und konnten damit wirklich überzeugen.Während der schnitt bei 1-2 Fischen lag waren wir zwischen 12-15 Fischen .Hab dann auch einen ganz netten Herren neben mir ausgestattet und ihm die handhabe erklärt und schon hat er auch ganz gut ,zumindest weit aus besser als der Rest gefangen .Das soll jetzt hier keine Werbung sein ,aber ich finde wenn ein Kőder so gut läuft sollen das auch ruhig alle Boardis wissen ,denn dafür gibt es ja das Anglerbord. 

Ich wünsche euch noch eine tolle Weihnacht 
Und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr .


----------



## drolle68 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke für die guten Tipps. Möhrchen habe ich immer dabei. Aber was meinst du mit "über die Rolle fischen" ??? Auch euch noch schöne Restweihnachten.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Er meint wohl, dass nicht zu viel über die Rute gearbeitet wird, also keine großen Hubbewegungen. Der Köder soll möglichst am/kurz über Grund geführt werden. 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen und wieder warten das er auf Grund kommt.
 So haben wir die letzten mal auch in Laboe ganz gut gefangen. Da hatten wir aber nur 10-12m Wasser.
 Farben waren da wild gemischt.

 Dann mal viel Glück, dickes Petri.
 Kannst ja berichten wie es war.

 :vik:


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Genau das meine ich 

Wünsche dir auch nen dickes Petri ,lass von dir hören .

Liebe Grűße


----------



## lattenputzer (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hi, kannst Du einen Unwissenden auch noch über das "Möhrchen" aufklären?
LG Walter


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Gerne! Ursprünglich ist es der Stintshad .( Benutze ich viel beim Zanderangeln,dann aber in anderen Farben ) 
Ein 11 cm langer schmaler Gummikőder ,heißt nur Mőhrchen weil es quietsch-orange ist .
Kannst du auch bei Google eingeben ,dann zeigt er dir die ganze Palette .

Liebe Grűße


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich habs auch googlen müssen


----------



## drolle68 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Irgendeine spezielle Montage ?? Auf welcher Höhe sollte der Haken(Größe??)  sitzen ?


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Puh eigentlich nicht ,ich fische immer kurzschenkelige Haken wegen dem Köderspiel .
Zusätzlich hab ich noch nen Stinger montiert ( Angstdrilling an ca.8 cm hardcore mono )
Von der 0,10 Geflecht hab ich dann ca.60 cm fluocarbon in 0,30 wo ich dann entweder direkt den Köder anknote oder nen snapper zwischen setze.)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hard- mono ,sorry :q


----------



## pike-81 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen!
HM für Dorsch?
Ich schwöre ja auf die gute, alte Amnesia. 
FC oder Mono ist auch ok. 
Aber warum HM?
Petri


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hey ,
Die HM benutze ich ja nur ,vom Bleikopf bis zum Drilling .
Die Stinger bastel ich mir selber und da das die selben Stinger wie vom Zanderangeln sind ,und bei uns auch große Hechte und auch Welse vorkommen ist es halt mit HM.
Na man kann natürlich auch was anderes nehmen ,wie es halt beliebt #6


Liebe Grüße


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. War am 27.12-29.12 in Heiligenhafen. Wetter war kalt aber
kein Regen. Am ersten Tag versuchten wir morgens 10-12 m. Dort kam kein Fisch. Am Nachmittag sind wir dann auf 27 m in die Fahrrinne gefahren. Dort kamen bei 23 Mann ca 30 gute Fische.
Aber sehr vereinzelt.Ich konnte nur einen überlisten.Die anderen beiden Tage ging es gleich ins Tiefe. Tonne 5. Keine Massenfänge, aber alles Fische zwischen 3 und 6 Kg. Ich konnte an beiden Tagen jeweils 6 Stk. erwischen. Klassisch erkämpft auf Solopilker. Gufi brachte keinen Erfolg. Ach ja. Die erste beiden Tagen mit der Monika, den letzten Tag mit der Tanja raus.Beides saubere Kutter mit netter Crew. Sehr zu empfehlen. Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und gute Fänge in 2015. Petri Heil.Gruß Drolle. Hoffe auf Infos wie es mit den Fängen Anfang 2015 aussieht.#a#a


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das ging uns am 27. und 28.12. auf der Klaus-Peter ähnlich.
 Am Montag kam einer mit knapp 10 Kilo hoch und gestern hatte der Beste rund 20 Stück in der Kiste.
 Wir sind am 16. und 17.1. wieder da :vik:


----------



## drolle68 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Esrt mal Skiurlaub. Dann geht es wieder los. Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Der Sturm legt sich langsam und am Freitag wollen wir von Heiligenhafen aus raus. Wer hat denn noch Lust und Zeit? Laboe mit der Langeland wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## nowortg (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo zusammen, 

die MS Langeland1 fährt erst gegen mitte Februar wieder. 

Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Echt? Haben die auch Urlaub?


----------



## Stulle (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Bf 5-7 ist auch keine freude. Ich wirde ja auch gerne wieder


----------



## nowortg (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Kein Urlaub,  arbeiten am Schiff.


----------



## Christian2512 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Die MS-Einigkeit fährt ab diesem Wochenende wieder. Habe heute morgen für Sonntag ein paar Plätze reserviert..
:q:q:q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Du kannst auf der Einigkeit keine Plätze reservieren :m
 Ja, sie fährt ab Samstag wieder. Aber mich stören die Platzbedingungen, einfach zu klein der Kutter. Und ich stehe nicht schon um 4H am Kutter um einen guten Platz zu bekommen.

 Dann mal Petri :vik:


----------



## Christian2512 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Nein nicht die Plätze an der Reling, nur auf dem Boot damit wir mitfahren können. Meine Erfahrung ist aber so, wenn man nicht den ganzen Kutter mietet, kann man Bug und Heck vergessen. Ich habe auch schon erlebt das die Leute im Hafen geschlafen haben um die Plätze zu bekommen.#q Wir haben uns erst Samstag überlegt das wir los wollen und da war die Einigkeit bei kurzfristiger Buchung absolut erste Wahl.:q


----------



## Pike28 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Klar fährt die Einigkeit jetzt bald wieder raus. Denn langsam kommen ja auch die Laichdorsche, die wird sich Herr Deutsch nicht entgehen lassen. Viele Angler leider auch nicht.


----------



## KlickerHH (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Diese end- und sinnlose Diskussion......
Über das Jahr gesehen, achten die Wenigsten auf das Mindestmaß.
Hauptsache, die Kiste ist voll, egal ob Nemo oder nicht.......
Ich denke, da geht viel mehr Nachwuchs über den Jordan........


----------



## Carptigers (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Na dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag. 
Wir sind bereits am Samstag oben und lassen uns den Wind um die Ohren pfeifen.


----------



## Pike28 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Diese end- und sinnlose Diskussion......
> Über das Jahr gesehen, achten die Wenigsten auf das Mindestmaß.
> Hauptsache, die Kiste ist voll, egal ob Nemo oder nicht.......
> Ich denke, da geht viel mehr Nachwuchs über den Jordan........



Wenn Du damit die gezielte Jagd auf Laichdorsch meinst, finde ich eher Deinen Beitrag als "die Diskussion" sinnlos. Man sollte nicht an dem Ast sägen, auf dem man sitzt ....

Woher weißt Du denn, dass "die Wenigsten auf das Mindestmaß achten" ? Quelle ?

Schöne Grüße, Pike


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Pike28 schrieb:


> *Wenn Du damit die gezielte Jagd auf Laichdorsch meinst,* finde ich eher Deinen Beitrag als "die Diskussion" sinnlos. Man sollte nicht an dem Ast sägen, auf dem man sitzt ....
> 
> Woher weißt Du denn, dass "die Wenigsten auf das Mindestmaß achten" ? Quelle ?
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Pike


 

du weisst schon, dass da von "Nemos" geschrieben wurde???#c Was hat das mit Laichdorsch zu tun??? #d


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Diese end- und sinnlose Diskussion......
> Über das Jahr gesehen, achten die Wenigsten auf das Mindestmaß.
> Hauptsache, die Kiste ist voll, egal ob Nemo oder nicht.......
> Ich denke, da geht viel mehr Nachwuchs über den Jordan........



Das sehe ich auch so. Und beobachten auch.
Die ewige Diskussion bringt nichts und gehört hier nicht rein. Wir wollen angeln gehen und da ich kein eigenes Boot habe geht's auf nen Kutter.

Sind am Freitag schon da, Samstag und Sonntag schön pilken gehen. Momentan soll Gummi gut funzen. Muss ja mal mein neues Tackle testen. Wind soll sich in Grenzen halten.

Also :vik:


----------



## KlickerHH (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass da von "Nemos" geschrieben wurde???#c Was hat das mit Laichdorsch zu tun??? #d



|good:


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Maenners,

 Na wollen wir das beste hoffen mit dem Wind#d!
 So langsam kann ich den auch nicht Mehr sehen :r...
 Naja wir werden Sonntag mit den Gummis an der Reeling stehen......wenn es denn losgeht.

 Liebe Gruesse


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Basti- Fantasti schrieb:


> Moin Maenners,
> 
> Na wollen wir das beste hoffen mit dem Wind#d!
> So langsam kann ich den auch nicht Mehr sehen :r...
> ...


 
Na das sollte doch mal der Honeyball lesen


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na das sollte doch mal der Honeyball lesen



ups ææææhhhhhmmmm ich meine die mit den roten Koepfen.....neee oh macht es wohl auch nicht besser ...æææhhh also die mit 11,5cm .....ups auch nicht ...ææææhhh o.k da komme ich wohl nicht Mehr raus#c


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Basti- Fantasti schrieb:


> ups ææææhhhhhmmmm ich meine die mit den roten Koepfen.....neee oh macht es wohl auch nicht besser ...æææhhh also die mit 11,5cm .....ups auch nicht ...ææææhhh o.k da komme ich wohl nicht Mehr raus#c



Keine Bange,bei 11,5cm regt sich Honeyball nicht!!#h


----------



## pike-81 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen!
Hab gerade mal rumtelefoniert. 
Vor Samstag geht in Heiligenhafen wohl nichts,  und für morgen ist Sturm angesagt. 
Dann muß ich wohl bis zum 20. oder 28. warten. 
Schxxx Berufsleben. 
Aber irgendwie muß man das Tackle ja finanzieren. 
Petri


----------



## offense80 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norbi schrieb:


> Keine Bange,bei 11,5cm regt sich Honeyball nicht!!#h




 Norbi, sprichst du da aus eigener Erfahrung 

 Nix wie weg huuuuschhhhhhh

 |wavey:


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Welcher Sturm?? Oder meinst du etwas mehr Wind??

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/marina_heiligenhafen


----------



## KlickerHH (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Bis in Boen 6 ist das machbar.........gibt ne prima Drift


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



offense80 schrieb:


> Norbi, sprichst du da aus eigener Erfahrung
> 
> Nix wie weg huuuuschhhhhhh
> 
> |wavey:



Mit drei Beinen läuft es sich besser:m Wo ich wohne haben die Frauen schon einen dreifachen Beckenbruch hintersich!!!


----------



## Stulle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Welcher Sturm?? Oder meinst du etwas mehr Wind??
> 
> http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/marina_heiligenhafen


In Böen 9 ist schon fast sturm und sicher keine freude beim angeln.


----------



## Carptigers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Samstag, Sonntag wird top!!!
Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Saisoneröffnung.
Gummis nehme ich nur wenige mit, fische lieber mit Pilker |supergri


----------



## Carassius venator (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

*Du hast Mut, bei dem Wind!*#6

Berichte doch mal anschließend, wie es war, wie erfolgreich......

Ohne Beifänger  #d  und wie groß/schwer sind Deine Pilks, und welche Farben haben sie. Ich habe immer gut mit Beifängern gefangen, keinen "Weihnachtsbaum", versteht sich, sondern zwei in der Farbe passende "Verzierungen". 

Ich hab mal einen Bericht vom Großmeister der Meeresangelei gelesen und da schwor R.K. in der Ostsee auf schwarze Pilks und schwarze Beifänger! Die waren am erfolgreichsten, so seine Meinung.

Sollte man vielleicht auch mal mithaben.......


.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> *Du hast Mut, bei dem Wind!*#6


 
Welcher Wind?

Samstag gerade mal 3-4 Bft aus SW..., das ist fast Ententeich...

http://de.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/kiel_leuchtturm


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

........ sag ich doch #6


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> *Du hast Mut, bei dem Wind!*#6
> 
> Berichte doch mal anschließend, wie es war, wie erfolgreich......
> 
> ...




 Das hängt immer alles vom Wetter und Beißverhalten sowie von der momentanen Lage an Futter ab.
 Ich habe im Schnitt 100 Pilker sowie 40 Gummis am Start.
 Getestet wird natürlich fast alles. Derzeit läuft aber wohl Gummi sehr gut, mit max. 50/60 Gramm.

 Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Samstag, Sonntag wird top!!!
> Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Saisoneröffnung.
> Gummis nehme ich nur wenige mit, fische lieber mit Pilker |supergri



Hey Carptiger,

 angelst du auch mit Speedy-Pilks?


----------



## KlickerHH (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Das hängt immer alles vom Wetter und Beißverhalten sowie von der momentanen Lage an Futter ab.
> Ich habe im Schnitt 100 Pilker sowie 40 Gummis am Start.
> Getestet wird natürlich fast alles. Derzeit läuft aber wohl Gummi sehr gut, mit max. 50/60 Gramm.
> 
> Wir werden es sehen.



Ich stell mich zu dir, wenn nix geht, kram ich mal in deiner Kiste rum.....


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

.......das kannst du gerne machen #:#:


----------



## Carptigers (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Speedy fische ich auch, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die nicht immer laufen. 
Ansonsten fische ich nur blitz pilker.


----------



## KlickerHH (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Auf gehts, mit der Klaus-Peter


----------



## offense80 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Dann wünsche ich euch Petri heil und gute Fänge...berichtet schön


----------



## Soorp (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin,

Wann: Heute
Kutter: MS Hai
Fang: 7 Dorsche
Geschehen an Board:
Wer Heute seinen Fisch haben wollte, musste etwas dafür tun!
Gefangen wurde mit wenigen Ausnahmen nur in der Andrift.
Gefangen wurde mit Gummi/Pilker (~60g) in Gelb, Orange, Japanrot und sämtlichen Farbkombinationen dieser.
Allerdings (so meine Beobachtung) lieft entweder einheitlich Gummi oder Pilker.

Fazit:
Für meine erste Kutterausfahrt bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Und zumindest Heute war greller Köder und beobachten ob auf Gummi oder Pilker gefangen wurde (mit dann entsprechender anpassung des eigenen Köders) der Weg zum Fisch.


----------



## KlickerHH (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wie schon gesagt, war ich gestern auf der Klaus-Peter.
Ich hatte 4 Dorsche um die 50 cm und drei Aussteiger.
Kann mich Soorp nur anschliessen, Fisch wollte gesucht werden.

Was noch anzumerken ist:

Wir waren um 6 in Heiligenhafen und als wir um die Ecke kamen, trauten wir unseren Augen nicht. Auf der Einigkeit standen schon um die Zeit so viele Ruten, dass wir die reservierten Plätze kurzer Hand auf die Klaus-Peter verlegt haben.
Sind dann mit 9 Leuten rausgefahren und nicht mit gefühlten 90! 5 Euro günstiger war es dann auch noch und Platz ohne Ende......


----------



## Christian2512 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hier noch ein kleiner Fangbericht 

Wann: 18.01.2015
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Fang: 5 Dorsche
Fangtiefe: ab ca. 20m

Gefangen wurde auf nahezu allen Farben. Einige sagten Pink war besonders gut. Ich habe auf Pilker Gelb/Silber/Rot und Japanrot gefangen. Außerdem auf schwarzen, roten und gelben Beifänger. Nur an wenigen Stellen kamen viele Dorsche hoch, meistens so ca. fünf pro Seite. Größter Fisch auf den Kutter war über 14 kg. Mein größter 80cm und 5,75 kg:q:q. Für meine erste Fahrt auf Dorsch bin ich zufrieden. Werde aber das nächste Mal vielleicht doch mal einen anderen Kutter ausprobieren.#d


----------



## Hybrid (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Kommentar heute um 08.45h per Funk von der Wa-Po an die "Einigkeit":

"Hier spricht die MS Warder, Herr Deutsch Ihr AIS-Signal ist wieder nicht zu sehen"....

Wurde dann binnen Sekunden wieder sichtbar ....


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Kommentar heute um 08.45h per Funk von der Wa-Po an die "Einigkeit":
> 
> "Hier spricht die MS Warder, Herr Deutsch Ihr AIS-Signal ist wieder nicht zu sehen"....
> 
> Wurde dann binnen Sekunden wieder sichtbar ....




das AIS-Signal wird bei den Angelkutter gern ausgeschaltet,
dass kann man hier schön beobachten.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ais/home


----------



## Mc Hecht (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Aber aus welchem Grund?  Damit die anderen nicht beobachten können, wo seine lieblingsstellen sind?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

das kann gut sein, dass die Fischer das nicht so genau mit
bekommen und dann mit ihren Netzen da durch ziehen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

es gibt genügend gesperrte bereiche...
da kommt es ohne ais besser


----------



## Macker (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das Läuft unter Betriebsgeheimnis und wird auch von einigen Kapitänen auf dem Rechtsweg noch geklärt.
Viele Schalten es mit Verlassen der 3 Meilen Zone aus.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## drolle68 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Habe gesehen, daß in Heiligenhafen alle Kutter draußen gewesen sind. Irgendeiner ne Info was gelaufen ist ? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## pike-81 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen!
Wir waren heute da. 
Aufgrund der Sturmwarnung im Netz waren kaum Leute da. 
Darum, und aus Sicherheitsgründen, wurde die Ausfahrt abgebrochen. 
Einmal Hamburg-Heiligenhafen und zurück umsonst. 
Einige hatten wesentlich weitere Anfahrten. 
Aber sicher ist sicher. 
Ein Versuch war es wert. Als arbeitender Teil der Bevölkerung kann man sich seine Angeltage halt nicht aussuchen. 
Jetzt vergeht der erste Monat 2015, ohne daß der Köder im Wasser war. 
Petri


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Wir waren heute da.
> Aufgrund der Sturmwarnung im Netz waren kaum Leute da.
> Darum, und aus Sicherheitsgründen, wurde die Ausfahrt abgebrochen.
> ...


Ich sitze gerade in Hamburg und das ist schon etwas windig. Wahrscheinlich war die Entscheidung nicht zu fahren richtig.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hier mal ein Tipp.

 Wenn zu wenig Leute da sind und die Eigner keinen Bock haben, dann sagen sie gerne was von Sturm.
 Ich kenne das schon seit vielen Jahren.
 Bei 5-6 und Wind aus SSW können die locker unter der Brücke durch. Da waren wir vor 10 Tagen auch.

 Unter der Woche im Januar ist es immer eine Glückssache.
 Besser Samstags.

 Viel Glück noch #h


----------



## drolle68 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Irgendjemand ne Info, was in Heiligenhafen so geht???
Gruß Drolle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Einmal Hamburg-Heiligenhafen und zurück umsonst.
> Einige hatten wesentlich weitere Anfahrten.
> Aber sicher ist sicher.


 
 Safety first ! Alternativlos.

 Aber wenn die Herren Kapitäne es irgendwann wissen, daß sie an dem Tag nicht rausfahren, wegen Sturm, Bocklosigkeit oder kurzfristig stornierten Kunden, warum können sie dann aus Fairneßgründen nicht wenigstens den anderen Kunden aufs Band quatschen oder ne SMS schicken, 
 damit die sich den Weg sparen #q


----------



## Stulle (1. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich glaube du überschätzt da die Technik Affinität der Kapitäne
Wenn ich an den tag zurück denke dann hatten wir ca 5 in  Hamburg, also da draußen 7-8. Da können einige wohl noch im Windschatten angeln spaß macht das aber ehr weniger.


----------



## Kurt Hose (12. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Jungs,

 ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage.
 Mir wurde die Zalt Arc von Spro angeboten. Einmal als 740 und als 745.
 Was meint ihr ich nehmen sollte. Würde sie dann eigentlich auch nur am heimischen Gewässer (Weser) benutzen und zum Pilken/Spinnfischen an der Ostsee. Also nichts mit Norwegen und so.

 Da sollte doch eigentlich die 740 reichen mit 0,14 Geflecht bespult reichen. Oder sehe ich das verkehrt?

 Grüße Kurt


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Kurt Hose schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage.
> Mir wurde die Zalt Arc von Spro angeboten. Einmal als 740 und als 745.
> ...


Nach meinen Kenntnisstand haben die 40 und 45er den gleichen Body!?!... einzig die Schnurfassung ist unterschiedlich. Ist unterm Strich also egal welche Größe Du nimmst! .. langt beides für die Ostsee!


----------



## Samdeek (21. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Nochmal zu den Kapitänen aus heiligen...
War 4 tage oben bei wind 7 bis 8 sind die noch raus! Der sund war sogar gesperrt, was haben die gemacht?!?! 
Sie haben sich einfach hinter fehmarn verkrochen und gut war das ganze!

Das sind unternehmen die halt wirtschaftlich arbeiten müssen!
Ist der kutter nicht voll wird halt abgeblasen!
Und wenn einr tour abgesagt wird ist klar das das gejammer immer groß ist.

Ihr wollt doch auch geld verdienen und nicht für eure arbeit geld mitbringen!

Aber gut...
Mein tipp schafft euch nen kleinboot an oder mietet euch eins und erarbeitet euch euer revier!
Meist wird euch schnell klar das man nicht erst 2,5 stunden rausfahren muss um fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Kurt Hose (30. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Grüßt euch. |wavey:

War letzter Zeit mal wieder jemand unterwegs?
Will am 1.Mai mit einem Bekannten mal mit dem Kutter raus fahren.

Wie ist im Moment der Stand mit Fangmenge und Köder? |kopfkrat

Grüße Kurt


----------



## forellen tommy (30. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

hallo zusammen
hätte da mal eine frage! fahren jetzt freitag hoch nach heiligenhafen macht es dort sinn vom strand aus auf meerforelle zu angeln und dorsch?

glg tommy

ps und samstag geht es mit der klaus peter auf dorsch jagt da waren ein paar tipps hilfreich danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## yukonjack (30. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> hätte da mal eine frage! fahren jetzt freitag hoch nach heiligenhafen macht es dort sinn vom strand aus auf meerforelle zu angeln und dorsch?
> 
> glg tommy
> ...



1. Tipp, schraub deine Erwartungen nich zu hoch


----------



## Arki2k (30. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Es windet - Tipp: Wundere dich nicht, wenn die Tour abgesagt wird oder dir schlecht wird...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Es windet - Tipp: Wundere dich nicht, wenn die Tour abgesagt wird oder dir schlecht wird...


Also ob dem Tommy schlecht wird,liegt an seinem Magen :q
aber agesagt wird da zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt laut Windfinder gar nix... der Wind soll ab Freitag morgen in der Region  Fehmarn  abflauen. Für Samstag ist bis jetzt ne 4-5 aus N-NW angesagt. Das schreit danach das es unter der Brücke durch geht. Was durchaus als Positiv zu werten ist.


----------



## Carsten83 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

War letzte Woche Sonntag mit der Ostpreußen unterwegs. Waren hinter der Tonne 5 unterwegs, im Windschatten von Lolland (habe noch nie eine eine so markante Grenze zwischen Wind und Windschatten aufm Wasser gesehen). 

Das Angeln war bei auflockerndem Himmel sehr angenehm und brachte für alle reichlich Fisch an Bord. 

Aber das kann sich ja bekanntlich leider schnell ändern....


----------



## forellen tommy (31. März 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

na das klingt doch schon mal garnicht sooooo schlecht 

mir ist nur wichtig das es relativ schön ist und kein regen und wegen dem fang da lasse ich mich überraschen hauptsache mal raus und nen schönen tag verbringen 

habt aber dank für eure info 

und ich werde sonntag berichten ob wir drausen waren und hoffentlich den ein oder anderen dorsch und butt verhaften konnten


----------



## Dennis76 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moinsen,
mal ne frage an die Kutter Spezies.
Was meint ihr , nach der Steifen Briese der verganenen tage , lohnt sich eine tour von Heiligenhafen jetzt besonders da der Wind ja deutlich abflaut?? Es gibt ja wohl noch sowas wie die "alte Welle"?? Oder ist es ZB erst eine Woche nach einem Sturm besser , oder erst im Sommer bei Ententeich???

Besten dank im voraus.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Carptigers (5. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hi Dennis, das kann man so nicht pauschal sagen. 
Nach Sturmtagen hat man meist immer noch eine Restdünung. 
Allerdings hatte ich auch schon gute Fänge nach sollen tagen.


----------



## forellen tommy (5. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

hallo zusammen

ich war gestern mit der klaus peter drausen und muss sagen es war nicht schlecht habe 5 dorsche so ca 1,5-2kg gefangen und drei ordentliche butts 

aber der kapitan ist als einziger unter der brücke durch gefahren und ist dann leider gottes nur im kreis gefahren keine ahnung warum!

die andren waren erfolgreicher so wie ich es mit bekommen habe auf der einigkeit ,tanja,und der ostpreusen 

lg tommy


----------



## drolle68 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo.
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was im Augenblick in Heiligenhafen
so läuft???#c#c#cWürde mich über ein paar Infos freuen. gruß Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Wollte am WE mal nach Heiligenhafen aufbrechen. Irgendjemand ne Info was so läuft ??? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Kurt Hose (21. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Was ist los hier los!? Oder eher warum ist hier nichts los!?
Keiner mehr aktiv oder alle noch im Winterschlaf? |kopfkrat


----------



## MWK (21. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mahlzeit,

wir waren am Freitag bei Traumwetter draußen. Ich war zum ersten mal in Heiligenhafen und bin sonst Kleinboot fischen um Alsen gewohnt. Der Fang war ehre mässig, ich schätze im Durchschnitte 2 Dorsche pro Nase. Die waren aber fast alle recht ordentlich (50-60 cm). Wie zu erwarten waren die Angler im Bug und Heck (je zwei Mann) am erfolgreichsten und lagen mit ca. 8-10 Dorschen ganz gut. Einige hatten gar nichts. Unsere Truppe war zufrieden, es hat für eine ordentliche Mahlzeit mit Dorsch satt für alle 12 Mann gereicht.
LG,
MWK


----------



## Kurt Hose (21. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mit was für Gewichten habt Ihr so gearbeitet?


----------



## Carsten83 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das mit den Gewichten kann sich von heute auf morgen je nach Wind und Strömung immer wieder ändern. Habe schon von 60-150g alles benutzt. Soll aber auch Tage geben, wo man 200g und mehr benötigt hat...


----------



## Kurt Hose (22. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ja, das variiert von Tag zu Tag.
 Gab auch schon Tage an den ich 200g dran gehangen habe.

 War nur mal interessehalber mit welchen Farben und Gewichten gefischt wurde oder ob GuFi besser als Pilker ging.


----------



## drolle68 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So.Am 01.05 ist Heiligenhafen gebucht. Hoffe auf ein paar aktuelle Tips . Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Kurt Hose (25. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Bin auch am Start am 01.05.. :m
Mit wem fährst du raus wenn ich fragen darf?
Wir (ich und ein Kumpel) sind bei Monika am Start. :g


----------



## drolle68 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Dann sehen wir uns.!!!


----------



## drolle68 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So morgen Nacht geht endlich mal wieder los nach Heiligenhafen. Vielleicht doch noch irgendjemand ein paar Tipps was so läuft ??? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn du halbwegs angeln kannst, dann wird schon was hoch kommen :m Nimm auch Gummis bis 75 Gramm mit.
 Sind nächste Woche wieder auf der Blauort.


----------



## Hecht32 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn man bei Baltic Kölln Heilligenhafen unter "Angeln - Fischwaage" reinschaut, siehts ganz gut aus. 
Bin nächste Woche auch mit der Hai IV draußen. 
"Schaun ma mal" Noch sind die Berufsfischer nicht unterwegs!


----------



## drolle68 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke. Werde berichten. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Baltic Kölln Heilligenhafen unter "Angeln - Fischwaage" reinschaut, siehts ganz gut aus.
> Bin nächste Woche auch mit der Hai IV draußen.
> "Schaun ma mal" Noch sind die Berufsfischer nicht unterwegs!




 Nach der Fischwaage kannst du nicht wirklich gehen, oder?
 Bei mindestens 5 Schiffen wird auch mal was gefangen.


----------



## Hecht32 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Natürlich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber wenn z.B. am 25.04.15 auf drei Schiffen Dorsche über 80 cm mit roten o. orangen Ködern gefangen wurden so ist das schon mehr als man momentan hier erfährt!


----------



## Jose (30. April 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber wenn z.B. am 25.04.15 auf drei Schiffen Dorsche über 80 cm mit roten o. orangen Ködern gefangen wurden so ist das schon mehr als man momentan hier erfährt!




kein wunder, wenn alle ihr wissen für sich behalten.


----------



## Kurt Hose (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Eigentlich wollte ich in ein paar Stunden aufstehen und meine Reise nach Heiligenhafen antretten aber leider fällt dies aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aus. #d
Also sehen wir uns leider nich Drolle, sorry! 
Wünsche dir aber viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. #6
Fang einen für mich mit! #a


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

...... die sind gerade raus, schönes Wetter. 7.45H ist aber etwas später als sonst. Die ersten sind meistens um 15.15H wieder drin. Wenn ich da noch die ganze Fahrzeit hin und zurück abziehe, dann bleiben keine 4 Stunden zum angeln #d

 Da sehne ich mich an die 16-Stunden-Touren der Caro zurück. Schade das die keiner mehr macht. 12 Stunden würden auch schon reichen :vik:


----------



## Kurt Hose (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Sind die Kutter noch von letzten Freitag drausen oder warum gibt keiner mal ein Feedback? ;+


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> ...... die sind gerade raus, schönes Wetter. 7.45H ist aber etwas später als sonst. Die ersten sind meistens um 15.15H wieder drin. Wenn ich da noch die ganze Fahrzeit hin und zurück abziehe, dann bleiben keine 4 Stunden zum angeln #d
> 
> Da sehne ich mich an die 16-Stunden-Touren der Caro zurück. Schade das die keiner mehr macht. 12 Stunden würden auch schon reichen :vik:


 
Moin Moin,
vieleicht solltest du deine Erfahrungen / Erlebnisse hier reinschreiben?! #c 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299293

Dann wissen auch andere, wie es auf manchen Kuttern zugeht oder abläuft bezuegl. Fahrzeit und Angelzeit etc. 
(Gebe dir da vollkommen Recht, die Fahrzeiten wurden in den letzten Jahren oftmals immer länger, und die Angelzeit dadurch verkürzt #c....... will man dadurch evtl. den Verkauf der Getränke etc. an Board etwas "nachhelfen"??!! #c())


----------



## drolle68 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin. War von 01.05 - 03.05. auf der Monika unterwegs. 3 Tage mit Sonne pur. gefischt haben wir in allen Tiefen. (von 10 bis 35 m. ) Es wurden etliche gute Dorsche gelandet. Ich selber konnte nur insgesamt 15 Stk. verhaften. Gefangen wurde auf fast alles. Pilker (meist rot/grün) , Gummi (Motoroil), Beifänger (schwarz/ dunkel). Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Hecht32 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo, waren jetzt 5 Tage mit der Hai VI draußen.( 04.-08.05.15)
Vom Wetter hatten wir alles, Sonne, Regen, null Drift und Fahrrinne bis Windstärke 6-7 und unter den Kleiderbügel durch. Gefangen haben wir immer gut - sehr gut. Größter 5 kg und noch einige gute. Auch Seelache, schöne Wittlinge und sogar ein ca. 70 cm Leng! Fisch ist überall, auch im flacheren. Der Kapitän war immer sehr bemüht und so könnte eigentlich jeder fangen! Danke noch mal dafür! 
Gefangen wurde auf alles, außer silber, blau. 
Um die vielen kleinen zu schonen, empfiehlt es sich einen Gummifisch zu verwenden. 
War ne tolle Woche, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. ( außer natürlich den Kleinbootanglern )


----------



## Amigo-X (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ja momentan wird überall aussergewöhnlich gut gefangen. #6 Bis die Kollegen mit den Netzen alles abräumen


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So
jetzt mal ne  ganz andere Frage ? Welchen Kutter empfehlt ihr den jetzt von Heiligenhafen oder Fehmann aus .#c
andreas#h#h#h#h


----------



## drolle68 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Ich fahre am liebsten mit der Monika oder der Tanja raus. Saubere Schiffe mit netter Crew. Aber jeder hat da ja einen anderen Geschmack. Petri Heil in Heiligenhafen. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Irgendeiner ne Info, was so in Heiligenhafen läuft ???
Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Kurt Hose (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ist irgendwie etwas ruhig hier geworden.
 Keiner mehr unterwegs oder was?

 Ich will in drei Wochen mal wieder los zischen und schauen was die Ostsee so zu bieten hat


----------



## drolle68 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Gute Idee.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mich hats gepackt, ich fahr gerade hoch  hoffentlich finde ich noch ein Platz morgen?! Und fange dann auch etwas


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Nur 3 Schiffe im Hafen und eines fährt morgen schon mal nicht 
:/


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich Sitz jetzt auf der Ostpreußen. Der Decksmann spricht von bis 20m und ca 80g scheint also wenig Drift zu geben?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Na dann fang mal was. Warum fährst du eigentlich von Hamburg aus 8 Stunden vorher los?????


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Weil ich mit dem womo das we hier oben bleibe und kein Frühaufsteher bin


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Läuft soweit [emoji3]


----------



## drolle68 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Petri Heil.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ja und? War es das mit dem einen Dorsch?





Stulle schrieb:


> Läuft soweit [emoji3]


----------



## Stulle (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Sorry der tag fing sehr gut an besonders der vormittag bei bedecken Himmel brachte reichlich Dorsch von 35 bis über 70 am besten liefen rote/braune Gummi Köder. Selbst die Frauen Truppe auf Ausflug mit leihgerät fing Fisch, sogar einen der 70+ klasse. Am Nachmittag War es sehr sonnig und die Fische etwas kleiner aber immer noch beißfreudig.
Ich hatte 9 Fische gefangen wer es drauf angelegt hatte konnte mit über 10 maßigen von Bord gehen. Fangebiet War südöstlich von Staberhuk



Ein schöner tag


----------



## Kurt Hose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Grüßt euch Freunde,

 war letzter Zeit mal wieder wer unterwegs?
 Ich wollt am Samstag mal mit meinem alten Herrn einen Abstecher machen und mal fragen wie es im Moment so aussieht.

 Grüße Kurt


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Kurt Hose

War am Samstag 11.07.2015 mit der ms Einigkeit draußen und hatte einen genialen tag mit vielen tollen Dorschen !Top köder war en Gummifische in Kombination mit 65-80 Gramm Jigköpfen !Wer Möhrchen hatte = hatte auch Dorsch !Pilker und Beifänger Versagten komplett !Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter #c  

lg Matze#h


----------



## Kurt Hose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin Matze

 Sind Möhrchen wirklich so der Bringer?
 Habe ja schon viel davon gehört und bin am überlegen mal ein Päckchen zu holen um mal zu testen.

 Welche Größe hast du gehabt 10 cm oder doch eher die 12,5 cm Variante, zu der ich eher tendiere.


----------



## MS aus G (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

@Kurt,

 nimm lieber 2 Päckchen mit, denn wenn es gut laufen sollte sind die "Möhrchen" sehr schnell "zerbissen", da sie so weich sind!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## drolle68 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Werde auch mal am Donnerstag und Freitag probieren. Endlich mal wieder. Möhrchen sind immer dabei. Schaun wir mal. Petri Heil. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Am Sonntag lief auf Gummi und Möhre fast nix. Pilker mit Oktopus in pink und rot war recht gut.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Möhrchen sind schon nicht schlecht!!... allerdings auch kein Allheilmittel! !... den einen Tag sind sie der Bringer und am nächsten Tag... Tote Hose!!!... dabei sollte man sie aber haben.
Nimm die 10cm Variante, die läuft eindeutig besser!!... oftmals kürze ich selbst die noch auf ca 7cm und Fische dann 1/0 oder 2/0 Haken.... Ist nen Tipp von nem Schwaben der hier im Board öfter mal für Ordnung sorgt ☺ und hat mir schon ne Menge Schöne Dorsche beschert.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

@Kurt Hose
Es mag sein das es Tages abhängig ist !Ich kann nur sagen das mich Möhrchen in 12,5cm in kombination mit 4/0 jighaken komplett überzeugt !Zum Glück hat jeder seine eigenen Ansichten !Hätte ich am Samstag so wie sonst stumpf mit Pilker und Beifängern durchgefischt ,wäre ich enttäuscht von Board gegangen  so wie viele andere an diesem herrlichen Tag auch !Die Dorsche waren alle prall gefüllt mit Taschenkrebsen :q
Eine Packung ist zu wenig !In den meisten fällen inhalieren die Fische ihn komplett und die Schwänzchen von den Möhrchen sind dann auch schnell mal abgerissen !Du wirst uns ja darüber in Kenntnis setzen wie es dir ergangen ist !Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil  
lg Matze #h


----------



## offense80 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Seit meiner Ausfahrt mit Gerd schwöre ich auch auf dieses "Gemüse". Hab wirklich nur darauf gefangen, nix anderes ging diesen Tag. Denke mal, wenn Dorsche Krebse im Magen haben, ist Möhrchen der absolute Topköder. Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, sind sie allerdings sehr weich und wenn du Pech hast, nach 4-5 Dorschen so ziemlich zerbissen. 2 Packungen sind eigentlich ein MUSS.


----------



## Kurt Hose (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Danke für die Tipps Freunde! :g

Das nicht ein tag wie der andere ist, ist klar. Werde auch Pilker und andere GuFi's  mit nehmen.
 Aber ich werde auch zwei Päckchen von dem Gemüse dazu tun und meinen Schwerpunkt auf die kleinen orangenen Freunde legen, mal sehen was es bringt #:

 Also meinem einjährigen Sohn haben sie schon mal gefallen und er wollte die Packung nicht wieder her geben. :q


----------



## drolle68 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Werde das morgen mal probieren. Mit meinem Lieblingskutter raus. Petri Heil.


----------



## Chamberlain (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn jetzt noch mal einer schreibt, was denn nun genau die " Möhrchen" sind, wären alle glücklich und zufrieden
( ich auf jeden Fall ) !! ???

 Danke !


----------



## Berliner123 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Möhrchen sind gummifische von der Firma lieblingsköder


----------



## Berliner123 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Aber müssen nicht unbedingt möhrchen sein... Von kopyto gibst auch welche in der Farbe und kosten viel weniger und fangen genau so gut...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Der kleine, aber FÜR MICH, fangentscheidende Unterschied zwischen  Möhrchen und anderen Orangefarbenen Gummfischen ist.....Möhrchen  sind UV aktiv...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine UV-Lampe und schaue mir meine Zanderköder immerwieder mal im Bezug auf UV-Aktivität an. 
Da ich zufällig in der Zanderbox ein Möhrchen, sowie einige andere Modelle habe, hab ich euch das mal eben geknippst.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Oha Franz... beim Möhrchen bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, so leuchtet der . ... aber die Dickköppe scheinen drauf abzufahren. ..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Was ist das für ein Teil unter dem Möhrchen? ?... leuchtet ja auch ganz nett...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ein Keitech Swing Impact in der Farbe Orange Shiner müsste das sein.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Teil unter dem Möhrchen? ?... leuchtet ja auch ganz nett...



Daniel,

den hatte Dein linksseitiger Nachbar auf der Antares in Silver Flash Minnow als Beifänger drauf |rolleyes

@ Franz_16 :

Danke für Deine Mühe mit dem UV-Licht Bildvergleich #6
Sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hihi... Hein.... wer war doch bloß noch mein linker Nachbar auf der Antares??... Hahaha...
Ne quatsch, hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen das Du so'n Zottelfisch als Beifänger hattest.. sind die Keitechteile alle UV??
Sag mal Hein, hast Du eigentlich auch mal in der Woche zeit??
Wollte eigentlich am Dienstag den 25.7. mal die Simone besteigen... wenn Sie denn ausläuft... hast Du Lust?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Franz, auch von mir nochmal nen Danke für deine Mühe!!
Wäre das nicht mal was fürs  AB TV oder Magazin? ?... so ne Datenbank welche Gummi UV Aktiv sind??...


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich am Dienstag den 25.7. mal die Simone besteigen...... hast Du Lust?


 
 Daniel,

 ist wohl jetzt mehr für P/N...., aber der 25.07. ist ein Samstag.

 Und wenn Du in einem anders 'gearteten' Forum gefragt hättest, ob wir mal gemeinsam die Simone besteigen wollen.....  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:  :q

 Grundsätzlich gerne, lass uns mal via P/N klären.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

HAHAHA... ich hab schon in dem Moment wo ich auf den Antwortbutton gedrückt habe gewusst das sowas kommt wegen Simone☺...
Alles weitere via PN...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das Problem ist, dass es jedes Jahr ca. 1000 neue Gummis gibt - so ne Datenbank aktuell zu halten ist beinahe unmöglich. Das ist im Prinzip die Aufgabe der Hersteller bzw. Händler das entsprechend du deklarieren. 

Oder man kauft sich halt ne kleine Schwarzlicht-Lampe, dann sieht man es sofort. In vielen Geschäften stehen auch Geldscheinprüfer o.ä. wo man sich die Gummis anschauen kann. 

Im Süßwasser wird diese UV-Geschichte meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich überschätzt.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Franz... da hast Du natürlich recht mit den immer neuen GuFi Modellen. Das wäre in der Tat Aufgabe der Hersteller dieses auf der Verpackung zu deklarieren ob UV oder nicht. Macht nur leider keiner, außer halt Lieblingsköder. .. ob UV nun überbewertet wird oder nicht, mag ich in letzter Instanz auch nicht entscheiden.  Fakt FÜR MICH  ist auf jeden Fall, das wenn  die Dorsche auf Möhrchen stehen, ein z.b. Kopyto in Orange (nicht UV!!!) beinahe gänzlich versagen!!.. trotz ziemlich gleichem Aussehen. . Daher bilde ich mir ein das UV da eine Rolle bei spielen MUSS!!
Oh man, wir sind jetzt hier im HH Thread aber sowas von OT..... daher jetzt von meiner Seite auch Schluss mit UV.... kannst das hier gerne soweit bereinigen das wir wieder zum Thema zurückfinden. ...


----------



## offense80 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit, wie halten die Dorsche diese UV Lampe fest? Mit den Brustflossen nicht, dann würden sie umkippen, und im Maul können sie die auch nicht haben,dann könnten sie nicht mehr fressen. Ich bin echt überfragt :q:q:q


----------



## Kurt Hose (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Vielleicht mit einer Stirnlampe :g


----------



## Clasher (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Einer muss die Lampe halten damit alle anderen fressen können!


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit, wie halten die Dorsche diese UV Lampe fest? Mit den Brustflossen nicht, dann würden sie umkippen, und im Maul können sie die auch nicht haben,dann könnten sie nicht mehr fressen. Ich bin echt überfragt :q:q:q



Micha,
vielleicht reicht's ja schon, wenn ein oder mehr Angler an Bord, durch den Mißbrauch unzähliger LEUCHTtürme, die 
'Lampe an haben'..... #c


----------



## offense80 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Das liebe ich so hier im Board, es wird sich sofort Gedanken darüber gemacht, wenn man hier eine Frage stellt :q:q:q

Stirnlampe geht nicht, da die Dorsche beim fressen die Ohren nach hinten anlegen, und die Lampe vom Kopf rutschen würde.

Wenn ein Dorsch die Lampe halten würde, würde er durch die nicht benutzen Brustflossen mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen, und dadurch den anderen alles vollkotzen....geht also auch nicht.

@Hein
sollst du immer von unseren Ausfahrten erzählen? Pfui psssst, wenn das König Lausi hier liest |smash:


----------



## MS aus G (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hein, heißen die Dinger nicht "LEUCHTFEUER", dann bräuchte man ja nur einen über Bord "feuern" und die "Möhrchen" leuchten von alleine!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein, heißen die Dinger nicht "LEUCHTFEUER", dann bräuchte man ja nur einen über Bord "feuern" und die "Möhrchen" leuchten von alleine!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



OOOOoooooppppssssss |rotwerden

Hast recht, Mario.
Mea Culpa..... Natürlich Leuchtfeuer.

Vielleicht dann Sprengring + Drilling direkt anne Pulle und das als neuen 'Lieblingsköder' präsentieren ?!? |kopfkrat...:m


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Dann springt die Hälfte der Angler hinterher.....:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich merke schon...... ihr müsst an's Wasser #6:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Oder noch besser...INS Wasser


----------



## Reppi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ihr seit wie ne Algenpest.......:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Aber nicht so giftig sondern sexy :k


----------



## Kurt Hose (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wieso hat mir keiner gesagt das Hafenfest in ist dieses Wochenende!?
Da hätte man nochmal schön ein Abschlussbier trinken können und ich Depp hab mich als Fahrer bereit erklärt. |splat:


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

:q der fahrer hat am meisten davon weil er sich an alles erinnert :m


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Stulle schrieb:


> :q der fahrer hat am meisten davon weil er sich an alles erinnert :m



Das war früher auch anders. Kann mich an Angeltouren erinnern, da wollten alle 4 Mann hinten im Auto sitzen.


----------



## Kurt Hose (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So Freunde bin wieder zurück. 

Das Wetter auf See war ja mal voll der Hammer am Samstag.
 Frühs hat es noch schön geregnet , da hatte ich schon etwas Bedenken. Als wir dann aber los gefahren sind und auf See wahren ist, da kam der Sonnenschein raus #6

 Also das Möhrchen hat mir vier Dorsche beschert, alle so zwischen 60 und 70.
 Ich hatte noch einige Bisse mehr aber die sind mir immer auf dem Weg zur Wasseroberfläche abgehauen 

 Einige hatte auch mehr Dorsche raus geholt.

 Also Fisch war da, hat auch gebissen aber man musste was dafür tun.


----------



## strandlaeufer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

War einer die Tage mal los und kann berichten?


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ein Bericht hab ich gelesen, war nicht doll

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mexx87 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Samstag & Sonntag kommen 4 aus Hessen auch wieder ins schöne Heiligenhafen 

Kann jemand Angaben machen was geht? Auch im Hinblick auf Jigkopf- bzw. Pilkergewichte... ?

Hoffe wir können ein paar Ostsee Leoparden auf die Schuppen legen.... tight lines und viele Grüße!


----------



## Patrick86 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin,

ist von euren Gerät abhängig.  Mit feinen Gerät kommst du in der Regel mit 40g- bis 80g-Jigköpfen immer ans Ziel. Pilker in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse. Gestern lief es mit GuFi recht gut. Farben Orange u. Motoroil in 10 - 12cm.

Wenn ihr mit mehreren Beifängern jiggen wollt, dann dementsprechend schwerer, um runter zu kommen.

Mit leichten Gerät ist ne z.B. ne schwere, steife Hechtrute gemeint, eine stabile Rolle und ne dünne geflochtene Schnur.


----------



## mexx87 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Lief super! Vor allem am Sonntag! Kapitale Wittlinge auf Karotte...  und die mit Abstand meisten und größten Dorsche auf Chartreuse Mogambo Grub! Geile Bissfrequenz und gute Größe! Erfolgsgewicht vom Jig ca. 70g

Freu mich jetzt schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## Nico27 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Moin...
 Weiß jemand wie es grad so ist.. speziell auf Hai IV und MS Einigkeit
 danke schonmal


----------



## drolle68 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo.  Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Ausfahrt. Irgendjemand ne Ahnung was in Heiligenhafen so geht??? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Werde wohl wirklich mal wieder am Freitag und Samstag in See stechen.  Heiligenhafen gebucht. Werde berichten. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Anfang Oktober will ich noch mal los.
Mich würden auch wohl einige Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (22. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wir fahren Ende Oktober für 3 Tage raus. Es gibt aber erstaunlich wenig **echte** Berichte zu lesen


----------



## drolle68 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So . Ein wenig aufs Ohr hauen, und dann auf nach Heiligenhafen.#6#6


----------



## Stulle (24. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



drolle68 schrieb:


> So . Ein wenig aufs Ohr hauen, und dann auf nach Heiligenhafen.#6#6




Viel erfolg #h


----------



## Kurt Hose (24. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Viel Glück! #6


----------



## plattenjoe (24. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Dann viel Spaß bei der Butterfahrt -


----------



## drolle68 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. War am  Freitag und Samstag mit meinem Lieblingskutter von Heiligenhafen raus. Freitag waren wir mit ca. 30 Leuten an Bord. Haben von 16-19 m gefischt. Gefangen wurde recht wenig.
Ich selber hatte 3 Stk. um 40cm und 2 Stk. von ca. 65 cm . gefangen. Viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge schwimmen wieder.
Gefangen habe ich auf Pilker mit 1 Beifänger (rot /schwarz). Samstag lief ähnlich (1x 70 3 xca. 45 cm und 5 schöne Wittis).
Bei den anderen Kuttern lief es ähnlich. 2 super Tage mit Topwetter und netten Leuten. Außerdem wie immer ne top Crew. 
Nächstes Mal werden die Karten neu gemischt. Petri Heil an alle Hochseeverrückten. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (27. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. War am  Freitag und Samstag mit meinem Lieblingskutter von Heiligenhafen raus. Freitag waren wir mit ca. 30 Leuten an Bord. Haben von 16-19 m gefischt. Gefangen wurde recht wenig.
> Ich selber hatte 3 Stk. um 40cm und 2 Stk. von ca. 65 cm . gefangen. Viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge schwimmen wieder.
> Gefangen habe ich auf Pilker mit 1 Beifänger (rot /schwarz). Samstag lief ähnlich (1x 70 3 xca. 45 cm und 5 schöne Wittis).
> Bei den anderen Kuttern lief es ähnlich. 2 super Tage mit Topwetter und netten Leuten. Außerdem wie immer ne top Crew.
> Nächstes Mal werden die Karten neu gemischt. Petri Heil an alle Hochseeverrückten. Gruß Drolle.




Hi!

Welcher Kutter und welche Pilkergewichte hattest du genommen?

LG


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. War am  Freitag und Samstag mit meinem Lieblingskutter von Heiligenhafen raus.


Hi drolle68, mit welchem Kutter bist du denn raus gefahren?
Ich fahre jetzt am Montag den 5 Oktober mit der MS Einigkeit los. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Im März war ich ja bereits einmal (mit einem anderen Kutter) los und die von dir genannten Fänge würden mich schon sehr froh stimmen. Habe da geschneidert und auch der Rest von uns nur sehr wenig gefangen.


Trifft man da vielleicht einen Boardie am 5 Oktober?
Liebe grüße :m


----------



## drolle68 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Fahre am liebsten mit der Monika. In einer Woche kann das mit den Fängen schon ganz anders aussehen. Habe immer Pilker von 60 bis 100 gr. mit. Aber einen oder zwei 150 er sollte man auch im Gepäck haben. Ich würde max. 1 Beifänger fischen. (Ich meist gelber Kopf mit Twister in rot, schwarz oder orange), da man mit einem kurzen Vorfach besser in der Andrift werfen kann. Ich fische mindestens eine 3m Rute bis max. 100 gr. Wurfgewicht. Ne 15er geflochtene und ne nicht so große Rolle (4000). Das hält auch einem großen Dorsch stand wenn man vernünftigt drillt und die Schnubremse gut eingestellt ist. Ruhig mal gaffen lassen. Norbert und Uwe machen das gerne. (Meistens braucht man garnicht rufen, da die Crew auch aufpaßt). Gufi geht auch. 50 bis 80 gr sollte man je nach Tiefe im Gepäck haben. Das Aufziehen der Gufis sollte man sich richtig zeigen lassen, da man so die bestmögliche Aktion des Köders bekommt. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Super, dann bin ich ja optimal aufgestellt. Dürfte in etwa mit meiner Ausrüstung übereinstimmen.

Mit der MS Monika war ich auch das letzte Mal los, das Team ist da wirklich super. Da habe ich mich echt gut aufgehoben gefühlt gehabt. War nur leider ein sehr Biss-armer Tag damals. Kaum Fische, selten mehr als einen bei den Leuten. 

Hoffen wir, dass es dieses Mal besser wird. Bin guter Dinge


----------



## drolle68 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wie es in Heiligenhafen läuft? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Komme gerade von HH ! Bleib zu Hause !! Vereinzelt gibt es mal einen Dorsch  Aber wenn nicht mal die Berufsfischer etwas fangen #c :c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Ich bin gerade auf dem Rückweg.
Es lief dezent gesagt *******. Hätte ich mir sparen können, dann wäre ich vermutlich nicht so angepisst.

Insgesamt sehr wenig. Bei mir gab es nur einen kleinen Schiepel zum Schluss. Ansonsten überwiegend Kleinscheiß und vielleicht 3 gute Fische auf dem ganzen Boot.

Mal eine Frage. Ist es normal, dass man schon um 13:30 zurück fährt? Beim anderen Kutter war es, soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, 15 Uhr.


----------



## felli (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Ist es normal, dass man schon um 13:30 zurück fährt? Beim anderen Kutter war es, soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, 15 Uhr.



Kommt erfahrungsgemäß darauf an, wo ihr wart ... i.d.R. fahren die Kutter so rein, dass sie zu 15.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen liegen.

LG
Felli

PS: Na hoffentlich sind die Fische besser gelaunt wenn ich in 2 Wochen hochfahre #:


----------



## drolle68 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wenn das Wasser kälter wird, werden die Karten neu gemischt. 
Jeden Tag Angeltag, aber nicht jeden Tag Fangtag. Petri Heil.


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo ihr Boardis!
War heute bei dem Schittwetter mit der O raus. War mit 4 Platte und 1 Dorschauf Watts der beste auf dem Schiff.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Waren nicht viele mit, oder?:vik:


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Der Kutter War so mit 30 Leuten besetzt


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Kumpel war jetzt 4 Tage mit der Klaus-Peter raus. Hat jeden Tag ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (14. Oktober 2015)

Und wie siehts aus ? War mal jemand draußen in den letzten Tagen?


----------



## drolle68 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wollte auch mal wieder los. Ne Info wäre gut. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Tench 01 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

War gestern mit der Einigkeit draussen! Gefangen wurde nicht so viel Dorsche waren nicht gerade in Beisslaune!Crew wie immer sehr nett immer wieder EINIGKEIT


----------



## drolle68 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

So am Samstag und Sonntag geht es wieder raus. Mit meinem Lieblingskutter. Werde berichten. Endlich mal wieder. #6


----------



## drolle68 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Mal die neue 3,60m testen. #6


----------



## Stulle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

3.6m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Yasei Sea Bass??


----------



## drolle68 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Penn regiment 50 -100 gr.


----------



## drolle68 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Upps. Wird wohl ein bisschen windig zum WE. #q


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

4-5 ist doch noch ok


----------



## MortyHH (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Wir haben am vom 5 bis 8. 10 eigentlich eine 4 Tagestour machen wollen, wurden aber durch den Wind ausgbremst. Wir haben effektiv nur den Motag fischen können und ich hatte 12 Dorsche + Wittlinge und 1 Seelachs. Bester hatte 16 Dorsche plus Wittlinge. Also Fisch ist definitiv da...er muss nur gefunden werden


----------



## drolle68 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Macht ja Hoffnung. Schauen wir mal. Wird auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag an der frischen Luft. Und lecker gezapftes Köpi vom Fass. #6


----------



## drolle68 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Hallo. Wollte mal vom WE berichten. 2 Tage mit der Monika raus. 2 Tage mit super Angelwetter und netter Crew. Gefischt wurde von 9-14 m. Konnte am ersten Tag 5 überlisten . Leider alles Kleine von denen 2 Stk. wieder schwimmen. Am zweiten Tag lief es besser . Konnte 7 Stk. (alle mit gutem Maß) fangen. Am ersten Tag wurde nur vereinzelnt gefangen. Auf Pilker (rot, orange, schwarz) . Außerdem Twister in Japanrot. Am zweiten Tag habe ich mich für Solopilker mit Kopfdrillingmontage entschieden. Pilker in rot/schwarz mit blau/weißen Oktopusdrilling. Hatte mit 7 maßigen die meisten auf dem Kutter 
(waren ca.30 Leute). Aber eigentlich kann man davon 15 Plumpsangler abziehen. |supergri|supergri|supergri. Petri Heil an alle Hochseeverrückten. Mit fischigem Gruß der Drolle. 





Das Denken ist zwar allen erlaubt, aber manchen bleibt es erspart.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## drolle68 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Irgendeiner ne Info was in Heiligenhafen so läuft ???? Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Stulle (15. November 2015)

*AW: Heiligenhafen Hochseeangeln 2014*

Being Bf 5-8 dieses we und 7-10 letztes waren da wohl wenig Kutter draußen

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo A7600-F mit Tapatalk


----------

